# Pro Transfers for 2014



## thom (29 Jul 2013)

Speculate to your heart's content or report facts if you must :

OPQS appear to be getting Uran^2 from SKY along with Renshaw and maybe even Petacchi to form a dedicated leadout train.

Chavanel may be on the move from OPQS though, reports linking him to AG2R, who also are linked to Rui Costa from Movistar...

Obviously the Euskaltel-Euskadi closure will mean there are a few riders looking for contracts - as @oldroadman suggested, there might be Russian cash put on the table to create a dedicated Tinkoff team. I guess money is money at the end of the day and despite the similar ways of Katusha, most people have a soft spot for Joachim Rodriguez.

Despite the occasional speculation, I doubt Wiggo is going anywhere next year. Ben Swift...? Conspicuous by his lack of results...


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2013)

I read somewhere that Sky were interested in Rui Costa too but that seems unlikely.
Something must happen at BMC to ginger things up but I'm not sure quite what!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Jul 2013)

Uran defo going i think. I like Chavanel and Rui Costa. Would be good move for AG2R to secure both. 

What of Evans and BMC i wonder? Is TJ a Grand tour winner? BMC are going to need some success sooner rather than later.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2013)

Laurens Ten Dam to Sky? He'd be a good fit. 

Wiggo to BMC? Depends what are his ambitions for next season. He won't be a GC man if he stays at Sky. 

Tejay to Cannondale? Completely made-up rumour I just invented but why not? They need a GC man. 

Ben Swift-by-name is not on an upward career path at Sky. 

Far too late in the day for a still-theoretical Tinkoff team to get a World Tour spot next season - but a couple of the underperforming WT teams (Vacansoleil, Lampre) must be relieved Euskaltel folded, with the UCI needing to reduce the roster by one, and they'd better watch their backs for 2015.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2013)

Rui Costa to Lampre would be a mutually beneficial arrangement.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Jul 2013)

Hope Renshaw ends up at OPQS leading out Cavendish again


----------



## thom (29 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> Something must happen at BMC to ginger things up but I'm not sure quite what!


 


Pedrosanchezo said:


> What of Evans and BMC i wonder? Is TJ a Grand tour winner? BMC are going to need some success sooner rather than later.


 
BMC do appear to have squandered that cash somewhat (edit : on the results side) and yes, it appears something ought to change. That said I imagine their involvement in the sport has worked well to help them sell bikes.
I hope Cadel is kept and given chances but that TJ gets more individual opportunity too. It seems to me that it is the World Champs in BMC, Hoshovd, Ballan & Gilbert (unfortunately) who don't really show that much for them.


----------



## thom (29 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> Rui Costa to Lampre would be a mutually beneficial arrangement.


 
You are right to bring up Lampre - surely a mass clear out is on the cards ?

Edit : and also a good point with regards to the number of Pro teams - one fewer would bring it back to the target of 18 I think and make a small difference to the teams lower down the pecking order who have to compete for the scraps all the time.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2013)

thom said:


> You are right to bring up Lampre - surely a mass clear out is on the cards ?



Lampre have some quality young talent on their roster but seem intent on persisting with Scarponi and Cunego despite the clear evidence that those duffers can no longer ride like they used to, for whatever reason. 

Ulissi, Malori, Cattaneo, Cimolai, Anacona... some real potential there.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2013)

Darwin Atapuma to AG2R!


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2013)

Mohammed Sayer to Oblivion CC?


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2013)

Is that Vini Fantini's new name?


----------



## User169 (29 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> Laurens Ten Dam to Sky? He'd be a good fit.


 
Signed a new 2 year contract with Belkin over the weekend according to reports today. Last week, they had him off to Astana!


----------



## oldroadman (29 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> Lampre have some quality young talent on their roster but seem intent on persisting with *Scarponi and Cunego despite the clear evidence that those duffers can no longer ride like they used to, for whatever reason. *
> 
> Ulissi, Malori, Cattaneo, Cimolai, Anacona... some real potential there.


 
What reason would that be?


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2013)

oldroadman said:


> What reason would that be?


Is that a serious question or irony?


----------



## oldroadman (29 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> Is that a serious question or irony?


 
A good question, but one may err on the side of ironic, possibly.


----------



## tigger (29 Jul 2013)

News just in, Sky to launch a second string team in 2014 called "Pie". Using last years equipment and riders, like Red Bull and Torro Rosso is to F1. So that's Wiggo sorted for a ride at least.

On a more serious note, I wouldn't bet against a new super team with Arab money behind it. BMC have got to have a major shake up. Will they go sprint (Kittel) or GC (Quintana)?


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2013)

oldroadman said:


> What reason would that be?



Well, having Epstein-Barr virus probably doesn't help... Tbh, I really don't know and maybe this isn't the right thread for speculation of that kind.


----------



## Montelimar (30 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Hope Renshaw ends up at OPQS leading out Cavendish again


 Already signed up and apparently Allesandro Pettachi wishes to come out of retirement to help lead out Cav in 2014.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Jul 2013)

Montelimar said:


> Already signed up and apparently Allesandro Pettachi wishes to come out of retirement to help lead out Cav in 2014.


 
Awesome..... resurrect the team highroad train... 'choo choo', all aboard


----------



## thom (31 Jul 2013)

Petacchi nearly back in the game with OPQS


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2013)

Cancellara misreads the small print and accidentally joins an amateur team sponsored by a catfood manufacturer.


----------



## Noodley (31 Jul 2013)

Petacchi is a disgrace, and any team employing him is worse. Cav will be sullied by his presence.


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2013)

Noodley said:


> Petacchi is a disgrace, and any team employing him is worse. Cav will be sullied by his presence.


He's an asthmatic Noods, honest!


----------



## Noodley (31 Jul 2013)

He would be if I got my hands near his cheating throat


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2013)

I see you are usual jovial self noods !


----------



## Noodley (31 Jul 2013)

You'd be next LD


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2013)

Cheers M8 !!!!!


----------



## oldroadman (31 Jul 2013)

Good heavens, some vitriol around today. Though OPQS must be desparate for a second lead out man in support of Steegmans until 2014 when Mark Renshaw comes along, to think of Mr P.


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Good heavens, some vitriol around today. Though OPQS must be desparate for a second lead out man in support of Steegmans until 2014 when Mark Renshaw comes along, to think of Mr P.


I've retired but thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## oldroadman (31 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> I've retired but thanks for thinking of me!


  I'm sure you would be very good..!


----------



## thom (1 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> I've retired but thanks for thinking of me!


I guess the headline should be :
Petacchi re-tyrement brings him out of retirement


----------



## lukesdad (1 Aug 2013)

oldroadman said:


> I'm sure you would be very good..!


He s not a bad lead out man, a little Eratic at times.it's the non stop banter they'd have to come to terms with, puts you right off your sprint!


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2013)




----------



## Stonechat (1 Aug 2013)

Was away at a funeral today and heard on Radio 5 that OPQS have signed Mark Renshaw and Rigoberto Uran for next year


----------



## martint235 (1 Aug 2013)

Mark Renshaw was known about before the Tour I believe. It's OPQS's way of saying Cav is there for a while. Renshaw and Cav are virtually unbeatable.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2013)

Any news yet on what's likely to happen to any Euskaltel riders? Wouldn't be surprised to see Sami Sanchez and Egoi Martinez call it a day but they have some talent that's far too good to waste...

With Chava on the wane, OPQS could maybe do with someone like Anton or Nieve as a lieutenant for Uran.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2013)

"@ProCyclingStats: Statistics » Contract Free Riders by RiderValue http://t.co/YiB23TyEYV "


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Aug 2013)

martint235 said:


> Renshaw and Cav are virtually unbeatable.


 
Were.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Aug 2013)

Best bets for future success there are Costa, Degenkolb, Spilak and Coquard.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Best bets for future success there are Costa, Degenkolb, Spilak and Coquard.


 
Sky could do with someone like Degenkolb if they still have Classics ambitions...

Don't really know much about Coquard but I see he did well on the Etoile de Besseges and Tour de Langkawi this year, which bodes well. And he's only 21. Sounds promising.


----------



## raindog (2 Aug 2013)

Nooooooo.....don't do it Nairo 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/transfer-rumours-astana-chasing-quintana-cannondale-to-go-american


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Aug 2013)

raindog said:


> Nooooooo.....don't do it Nairo
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/transfer-rumours-astana-chasing-quintana-cannondale-to-go-american


----------



## Noodley (2 Aug 2013)

Oh dear.


----------



## montage (2 Aug 2013)

raindog said:


> Nooooooo.....don't do it Nairo
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/transfer-rumours-astana-chasing-quintana-cannondale-to-go-american


 


Nibali has said he is going for the TdF next year, so I can't see that working out.

Awful move from Astana to sign Pellozotti from a PR perspective


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Aug 2013)

Do it Nairo, don't sign with Movistar


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Aug 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


>


Chin up FM. I would like to have Scarlett Johansson but that doesn't mean i will get her. 

Quintana will stay put. I've asked my magic eight ball that very question and it said "it is decidedly so". 

Sorted.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2013)

montage said:


> Awful move from Astana to sign Pellozotti from a PR perspective



I'm not convinced it's a great move from a racing perspective either, given that he won't be able to race for them until May.


----------



## laurence (6 Aug 2013)

Gorka Izagirre to Movistar


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2013)

And apparently Quintana is staying at Movistar, along with his newly signed brother.


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> And apparently Quintana is staying at Movistar, along with his newly signed brother.


With Rui Costa moving out to free up some of the budget. He;ll be an asset to the team that gets him.
Astana, Katusha?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Aug 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Chin up FM. I would like to have Scarlett Johansson but that doesn't mean i will get her.
> 
> Quintana will stay put. I've asked my magic eight ball that very question and it said "it is decidedly so".
> 
> Sorted.


Nice one, can you ask that magic 8 ball the lottery numbers for saturday and PM them to CC folks ?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Aug 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Nice one, can you ask that magic 8 ball the lottery numbers for saturday and PM them to CC folks ?


My powers lie in more of a yes or no sense unfortunately. The magic eight ball is limited to 20 answers and none of them are numbers. 

I asked it your request anyway and got this reply: 

"Outlook not so good". 

Better saving your pounds.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Aug 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> My powers lie in more of a yes or no sense unfortunately. The magic eight ball is limited to 20 answers and none of them are numbers.
> 
> I asked it your request anyway and got this reply:
> 
> ...


St Johnstone for the league cup ?


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Aug 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> St Johnstone for the league cup ?


Eight ball says.........

"Don't count on it" .

The way Saints are going i wouldn't bet against them. Though the eight ball is rarely wrong.

A dilemma indeed.


----------



## The Couch (7 Aug 2013)

User said:


> San Sebastian winner Gallopin Lotto's new classics star
> 
> http://www.cyclingquotes.com/news/san_sebastian_winner_gallopin_lottos_new_classics_star/


They also signed Sean De Bie (for the people interested in young, promising riders)


----------



## Monsieur Remings (8 Aug 2013)

Well done Quintana for staying put.


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Well done Quintana for staying put.


It's maybe not quite done and dusted yet
martinelli-confident-nibali-can-find-form-ahead-of-vuelta


----------



## Mapster1989 (8 Aug 2013)

Has anyone mentioned the fact that Vaconsoleil will be folding too? Seemed to mention it a lot during the coverage of the Tour of Poland last week.

The likes of De Gendt and Westra will be looking for spots elsewhere surely.


----------



## User169 (8 Aug 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Has anyone mentioned the fact that Vaconsoleil will be folding too? Seemed to mention it a lot during the coverage of the Tour of Poland last week.
> 
> The likes of De Gendt and Westra will be looking for spots elsewhere surely.



Westra's going to Astana. Think its mentioned in the thread!


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Westra's going to Astana. Think its mentioned in the thread!


Go Westra, young man. Sorry, I'll read that again...
Go Eastra, young man


----------



## smutchin (8 Aug 2013)

Slagter's going to Garmin. That's quite a signing for them.


----------



## thom (15 Aug 2013)

Laurens Ten Dam signs at Belkin for a couple of years & the Van Poppel brothers are linked to Trek


----------



## The Couch (21 Aug 2013)

IAM making a bit of a splash it seems:

Chavanel seems to be going - and taking Jerome Pineau with him - (and they are also trying to attract Kevin Hulsmans as helper for the Spring Classics)
Matthias Frank also has a deal

Not the biggest of names, but clever deals in my opinion... if they can pull it all of, they should have a better year next year


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2013)

Interesting that Chavanel and Frank would go to a non-World Tour team... unless they know something we don't?

I suppose it makes it more likely that IAM will get invited to the GTs next year, but it's a bit of a gamble.


----------



## thom (22 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Interesting that Chavanel and Frank would go to a non-World Tour team... unless they know something we don't?
> 
> I suppose it makes it more likely that IAM will get invited to the GTs next year, but it's a bit of a gamble.


So weren't a couple of teams asked to apply for World Tour status given the exit of Euskaltel-Euskadi & Vaconsoleil ?
I think there is 1 World Tour spot left so for GTs it would be slightly less of a gamble, in particular for IAM with a few prominent French riders. Maybe they have had conversations with ASO re. the TdF


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2013)

I forgot about Vacansoleil... so yes, there is a World Tour place up for grabs. 

IAM will undoubtedly be a strong contender for it. Unless the UCI decide they need an African or South American team on the roster and go for MTN-Qhubeka or Colombia Coldeportes...


----------



## thom (22 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> I forgot about Vacansoleil... so yes, there is a World Tour place up for grabs.
> 
> IAM will undoubtedly be a strong contender for it.


Oh yes but I didn't make myself clear I guess - I think I heard that a few teams like Europcar & IAM had been asked to apply for World Tour status but essentially declined because they were not able/willing to grow into the World Tour commitments. Their operational model is based upon wild card entries to a few top level races where their sponsors care and full World Tour status is not so attractive by comparison.


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> Their operational model is based upon wild card entries to a few top level races where their sponsors care and full World Tour status is not so attractive by comparison.



Fair point. I can certainly see how that would apply to Europcar. IAM's latest signings hint at greater ambition though...


----------



## Crackle (22 Aug 2013)

So what are IAM then, probably not dog food or advanced motoring?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2013)

Crackle said:


> So what are IAM then, probably not dog food or advanced motoring?


It says ''investment funds'' under their logo.


----------



## The Couch (22 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Fair point. I can certainly see how that would apply to Europcar. IAM's latest signings hint at greater ambition though...


Maybe they're just hoping to get some more invitations (to the smaller Tours and 1-day races) but aren't interested in the Grand Tours

Anyway, if they can get Haussler back to a proper level, they should at least have a good duo-punch for next year Spring Classics
And both Frank and Chavanel could win/challenge some small Tours


----------



## Crackle (22 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It says ''investment funds'' under their logo.


 So it does, I missed that the first time.

And while I was searching for the missed sponsor business, I note they have a 7 million budget and on their launch news page it says they had pretensions to be a World Tour Team. Clearly they think they can get on the circuit then.


----------



## thom (22 Aug 2013)

Crackle said:


> it says they had pretensions to be a World Tour Team.


Ah, so that settles that one then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2013)

Chavanel told l'Equipe that he wasn't happy always being 2nd string as the team organised itself around Cavendish. Why not join a growing team as a leader? He says he's looking forward to being leader in the Belgian classics.


----------



## raindog (22 Aug 2013)

User said:


> Chavanel explained. “In a team constructed around Mark Cavendish, I had very little freedom of movement.


LOL - he didn't have any freedom of movement when the team was constructed around Boonen. Remember when he was about to win a classic (can't remember which it was) a couple of years ago, and about 800 metres from the line he dropped back to be with Boonen who didn't win anyway?


----------



## The Couch (22 Aug 2013)

raindog said:


> LOL - he didn't have any freedom of movement when the team was constructed around Boonen. Remember when he was about to win a classic (can't remember which it was) a couple of years ago, and about 800 metres from the line he dropped back to be with Boonen who didn't win anyway?


Really??
Doesn't ring any bell with me (and doesn't seem like an action any rider, let alone a "protected rider" would do, so close to the finish line)


----------



## raindog (22 Aug 2013)

Come on Couch, can't you remember? It was early last season, or more likely the one before. Buggered if I can remember what it was - a semi-classic in Belgium I think. What do you mean by "protected rider"? Chava was supposed to be riding for Boonen - caused a bit of a fuss in the French cycling press at the time. I'll see if I can dig something up about it.

Here we go - it was the Tour des Flandres 2011. Chava would've won, but he kept looking over his shoulder looking for Boonen - he more or less lifted off. In the end he was second behind Nick Nuyens and Boonen was 4th behind Cancellara. Chava's a nice bloke and didn't make a fuss in public, but there was bad feeling in the team for a while.
_"Depuis le Tour des Flandres, dimanche, Tom Boonen et Sylvain Chavanel ne sont plus les meilleurs amis du monde. Le Belge, quatrième à Meerbeke, s'était vite éclipsé après son échec. Il n'avait pas cru bon d'attendre le Français, malheureux deuxième et pris par le protocole."_

http://www.ouest-france.fr/sport/un...nvers-Sylvain-Chavanel_39637-1758507_actu.Htm

sorry about the thread drift, everyone


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2013)

raindog said:


> sorry about the thread drift, everyone


 
It's a fair point, RD. I wonder what Boonen has to say about being usurped by Cav.


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2013)

I remember that one, raindog. As a long time fan of Chava, I remember being very excited about the prospect of seeing him win... 

Chava is over the hill now anyway. He's missed his opportunity to be a genuine GC contender. Possibly the best French cyclist of his generation (I've always rated him as much better than Little Tommy Showpony) but his potential has never been exploited to the full. Shame.


----------



## The Couch (23 Aug 2013)

raindog said:


> ... it was the Tour des Flandres 2011.
> 
> _"Depuis le Tour des Flandres, dimanche, Tom Boonen et Sylvain Chavanel ne sont plus les meilleurs amis du monde. Le Belge, quatrième à Meerbeke, s'était vite éclipsé après son échec. Il n'avait pas cru bon d'attendre le Français, malheureux deuxième et pris par le protocole."_


 
Might have been just differently perceived in the Belgian press vs. French press...

As I recall it, he was in a small group with Cancellara and Nuyens (not alone). Both Cancellara and Chavanel were pretty exhausted from the escape they had done before and therefore got beat in the sprint. I assume Chavanel was indeed looking around to see if Boonen would still make it, but he sprinted full-out nonetheless once the sprint started (and Boonen clearly couldn't make it back anymore).

Never really heard any mention about him not beind aloud to go for it himself.
...But as I said, could just be difference in press (being a Belgian who "ordered" Chavenel to wait or because a Belgian won it and therefore took the attention away from this)


I also apologize for the thread drift... but I'm done now


----------



## thom (23 Aug 2013)

The Couch said:


> I also apologize for the thread drift... but I'm done now


well i found it entertaining, informative and pertinent to the motive for Chava's transfer so no need to apologise imho


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Rui Costa to Lampre would be a mutually beneficial arrangement.



Well I nevah - seems both parties agree with me.

http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Rui-costa-chez-lampre/395226


----------



## thom (24 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> Well I nevah - seems both parties agree with me.
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Rui-costa-chez-lampre/395226


Good call there !


----------



## Stonechat (24 Aug 2013)

Don't know the lampre team that much but Rui Costa has impressed this year


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2013)

You've probably not noticed Lampre much because they've massively underperformed for the last two seasons.


----------



## The Couch (24 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> You've probably not noticed Lampre much because they've massively underperformed for the last two seasons.


They really needed somebody (although Niemiec has shown some potential) to start forming a threat to a good GC or mountain stages victories, since Scarponi and Cunego are close to expiry date


----------



## Noodley (24 Aug 2013)

I don't think it would be going out too much of a limb here by saying that Lampre have not been that great since the introduction of the doping passports.


----------



## Mapster1989 (28 Aug 2013)

Who's going to replace now Euskatel and Vaconsoleil have folded?

Should just be 1 vacancy as UCI would like to keep it to 20 I should imagine.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Aug 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Who's going to replace now Euskatel and Vaconsoleil have folded?
> 
> Should just be 1 vacancy as UCI would like to keep it to 20 I should imagine.


 
It's quite possible there will only be 19 teams. Inner Ring had a very good piece about this. Apparently, there's very little incentive for the top pro-continental teams to go for World Tour status when they can pick up wild card entires to the GTs (and there will be more wild card places if there are fewer WT teams) and they get to choose the other races they want as opposed to being forced to ride the WT schedule. The UCI really needs to rethink the way they run the top level of cycling (along with so many other things).


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> Who's going to replace now Euskatel and Vaconsoleil have folded?
> 
> Should just be 1 vacancy as UCI would like to keep it to 20 I should imagine.


 
IAM cycling may have pretensions to a World Tour outfit, at least they implied it in their initial press release, which I can't find now and they've just taken on the likes of Chavanel. Budget of 7 million is not far below world tour level, so they could probably make the step up if they wanted too. Or as FM says, they may just be aiming for wildcard entries, which they didn't get this year.


----------



## The Couch (29 Aug 2013)

User said:


> Anton to support Uran at Omega Pharma-Quick Step
> 
> http://www.cyclingquotes.com/news/anton_to_support_uran_at_omega_pharma-quick_step/


Pffff Anton... that's only going to piss off Cav that he will have one fast man less... not quite convinced he will be of much help to Uran


User said:


> Gadret and three sprinters let go by Ag2r?
> 
> http://www.cyclingquotes.com/news/gadret_and_three_sprinters_let_go_by_ag2r/


Wow, didn't know how many (pretty) rubbish sprinters they actually had


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (29 Aug 2013)

Isn't Wiggo out of contract? - Has he resigned with Sky?


----------



## The Couch (29 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Isn't Wiggo out of contract? - Has he resigned with Sky?


He is staying (at least he has been saying that in all the interviews), he "is in the perfect team for him"


----------



## thom (30 Aug 2013)

Interesting news from Cadel Evans : http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2013/aug/30/cadel-evans-tourdefrance
Out of contract next year, he talks about the Giro being a focus and not the Tour de France. I guess that make him a more attractive acquisition for a team, not competing directly with their top GC contender.


----------



## The Couch (31 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> Interesting news from Cadel Evans : http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2013/aug/30/cadel-evans-tourdefrance
> Out of contract next year, he talks about the Giro being a focus and not the Tour de France. I guess that make him a more attractive acquisition for a team, not competing directly with their top GC contender.


Also something for OPQ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Sep 2013)

Atapuma to BMC... another top Colombian climber in the World Tour! I guess he will be support for Teejay Van Garderen (and perhaps Evans if he's still around and competitive) in the GTs, with a license to go for stage wins.


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2013)

Janier Acevedo and Wout Poels go to OPQ... especially Acevedo is an interesting guy to get, he really had a nice year

I also like the somewhat under-the-radar hiring of Zoidl by Trek, like Acevedo he is also one of the guys who deserves a chance with the big boys after a nice year


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Sep 2013)

OPQS are going to have a much more balanced team next year with some serious climbing strength added in Uran, Acevedo and Poels.


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> OPQS are going to have a much more balanced team next year with some serious climbing strength added in Uran, Acevedo and Poels.


And furthermore, who knows what Kwiatek is capable of becoming


----------



## raindog (2 Sep 2013)

Another signing to Quickstep is French youngster Julian Alaphilippe, who won the last stage of the Tour de l'Avenir last week.


----------



## jifdave (2 Sep 2013)

Apparently fernando alonso has bought eusaktels pro Licence!

Will they stay orange or go Ferrari red?

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...lonso-buys-euskaltel-s-worldtour-licence.html


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2013)

jifdave said:


> Apparently fernando alonso has bought eusaktels pro Licence!
> 
> Will they stay orange or go Ferrari red?
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...lonso-buys-euskaltel-s-worldtour-licence.html


I would wait to get some more assurance on this... by the way hadn't Igor Anton already agreed to go to OPQ?


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2013)

Not sure this is the right thread but Fernando Alonso to take over Euskaltel
Team will have a new name and be based in Asturias
Samuel Sanxhez to lead team


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2013)

Interesting - see what develops


----------



## raindog (2 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Not sure this is the right thread but Fernando Alonso to take over Euskaltel


Great news. Alonso was talking about backing a Spanish bike team a couple of years ago, so he's put his money where his mouth is - good for him.


----------



## raindog (2 Sep 2013)

oops! - just replied about this in another thread


----------



## Booyaa (2 Sep 2013)

That could be some good news! Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## raindog (2 Sep 2013)

The Couch said:


> I would wait to get some more assurance on this...


looks like a done deal
_"The Euskaltel-Euskadi team has confirmed reports that have appeared in the Spanish press this morning saying that Ferrari’s Formula 1 star Fernando Alonso has reached an agreement to take over the team. In a press release, the Basque squad said that negotiations have been ongoing for some time and are set to be concluded today (Monday)."_


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Sep 2013)

Good news for cycling, but it won't be Basque any more though... that part is over. He's just promised to respect the current contracts until they run out.


----------



## Paulus (2 Sep 2013)

This is good news, Sad that they won't be a Basque team, but, a profesional team has been saved.


----------



## smutchin (2 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Atapuma to BMC... another top Colombian climber in the World Tour!



Excellent news! Although slightly disappointed that having got the Rui Costa move right, I picked the wrong underachieving WT team for El Puma...



smutchin said:


> Darwin Atapuma to AG2R!


----------



## SWSteve (2 Sep 2013)

I thought Eusaktel-Euskadi were losing/cancelling their license? Would this mean a transfer of the Vacansoleil license to them for net year?

Either way this is good as it means Alonso will be in more media that I consume.


----------



## laurence (2 Sep 2013)

i hope they keep the orange, but that will depend on Euskaltel staying on as a sponsor.

i am hoping they buy Amets Txurruka back.


----------



## laurence (2 Sep 2013)

apparently, Euskaltel aren't involved, so it looks as if the orange is gone. the team will also move base to Asturius (Samu's home region).

good news is that Nieve, Anton and the brother Izagurre look likely to stay.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Sep 2013)

Would not be surprised if santander is involved with it due to association with Alonso


----------



## laurence (2 Sep 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Would not be surprised if santander is involved with it due to association with Alonso



then i will have to withdraw my support - useless bank.


----------



## Basil.B (2 Sep 2013)

Nice one Alonso!


----------



## 400bhp (2 Sep 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Would not be surprised if santander is involved with it due to association with Alonso



Given it's Alonso I'd go for Dolmio.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Sep 2013)

Why was the Euskaltel saved thread merged with this one and not my already existing thread on the fate of Euskaltel?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Sep 2013)

Apparently Alonso had originally tried to set up a team around Contador last year, and now it seems Contador will be joining this new version of Euskaltel in 2014. No wonder Sammy Sanchez was rather ambivalent...


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> No wonder Sammy Sanchez was rather ambivalent...



He's being a bit optimistic if he thinks he's still a GC contender. Although, looking at Old Man Horner's antics in the Vuelta...


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2013)

Just thinking... I wonder how Contador's past will sit with Alonso's avowed "zero tolerance" policy - I suppose it'll be more a Garmin-style zero tolerance, rather than a Sky-style zero tolerance.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Sep 2013)

smutchin said:


> Just thinking... I wonder how Contador's past will sit with Alonso's avowed "zero tolerance" policy - I suppose it'll be more a Garmin-style zero tolerance, rather than a Sky-style zero tolerance.


 
No steaks allowed!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Sep 2013)

User said:


> BMC Racing Team Signs Colombian climbing specialist Darwin Atapuma
> 
> http://www.cyclingquotes.com/news/bmc_racing_team_signs_darwin_atapuma/



You're a bit slow...


----------



## laurence (5 Sep 2013)

looks like Rubiera is joining the team formerly known as Euskaltel.

Santander heavily tipped to be the sponsor.

shame Santander didn't think of sponsoring while it still was an Euskadi team and needed a co-sponsor.

i will cheer the basque riders, but i have lost my team


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Sep 2013)

Apparently Tyler Farrar is out of contract at Garmin and has no offers. I'm really not surprised. I don't think he has had it in him to be a truly competitive sprinter for a couple of years now, and he was always a bit suspect before that. Some people say he should have tried to reinvent himself as a Classics contender. Maybe he still has that chance - he's only 29. But I think he'll need to drop down a level to do that. No serious World Tour team is going to hire a sprinter who never wins and is not likely to win in the future.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Apparently Tyler Farrar is out of contract at Garmin and has no offers. I'm really not surprised. I don't think he has had it in him to be a truly competitive sprinter for a couple of years now, and he was always a bit suspect before that. Some people say he should have tried to reinvent himself as a Classics contender. Maybe he still has that chance - he's only 29. But I think he'll need to drop down a level to do that. No serious World Tour team is going to hire a sprinter who never wins and is not likely to win in the future.



Interesting tweet from Vaughters last night..."This is such a stupid time of year. I find myself cheering for riders that aren't on my team, but that I've signed. Instant transfers needed".... we need to wait and see I guess !


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Sep 2013)

smutchin said:


> Just thinking... I wonder how Contador's past will sit with Alonso's avowed "zero tolerance" policy - I suppose it'll be more a Garmin-style zero tolerance, rather than a Sky-style zero tolerance.


I doubt it will be a factor, the pair are good mates and cycle together in the off season, apparently.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2013)

If Farrar and Goss were in a 2 horse race, would they both come second?


----------



## The Couch (6 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> If Farrar and Goss were in a 2 horse race, would they both come second?


Indeed, I believe the horse would win


----------



## VamP (6 Sep 2013)

The Couch said:


> Indeed, I believe the horse would win


 
Which one?


----------



## smutchin (6 Sep 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I doubt it will be a factor, the pair are good mates and cycle together in the off season, apparently.



Brailsford and Millar are good mates and Brailsford didn't want Millar at Sky... But yes, it does seem that in this case, Alonso is more likely to put friendship ahead of dogmatic principles.


----------



## thom (6 Sep 2013)

Philip Deignan signs for Sky from UHC


----------



## oldroadman (6 Sep 2013)

laurence said:


> looks like Rubiera is joining the team formerly known as Euskaltel.
> 
> Santander heavily tipped to be the sponsor.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting thought, but probably toe treading was thought about, and Santandar are very much an international outfit, where Euskatel is local, so the base is not particularly important tho them, and will be what suits team management. Indeed remaining associated with Euskara may be a marketing disadvantage, because they could well get tagged a "son of Euskadi" rather than Santandar. If indeed Santandar are the money. Alonso alos lives in the area the HQ is likelt to move to, and the cash talks over everything. Except the matey relationship between the owner and Bertie, of course. Nepotism is fine when you have the money!


----------



## oldroadman (6 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Philip Deignan signs for Sky from UHC


 
Just hope he does not have the adaption problems that J T-L seems to have suffered this season. First thing will be his weight will come down a bit!


----------



## laurence (6 Sep 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Interesting thought, but probably toe treading was thought about, and Santandar are very much an international outfit, where Euskatel is local, so the base is not particularly important tho them, and will be what suits team management. Indeed remaining associated with Euskara may be a marketing disadvantage, because they could well get tagged a "son of Euskadi" rather than Santandar. If indeed Santandar are the money. Alonso alos lives in the area the HQ is likelt to move to, and the cash talks over everything. Except the matey relationship between the owner and Bertie, of course. Nepotism is fine when you have the money!



probably more that Santander are a bunch of ..... and only wanted to be associated with a big name. they love their F1 links.

i can see that view, but it also seems short sighted as EE are a well known 'brand' in cycling, so the market is already there. anyway, team Euskadi are no more.

as you say, money rules. it's good that the contracted riders have jobs and the support staff may well go with the new management (alas, Galdeano is staying), but they are now just another Spanish team, just with a big name owner.

the whole ethos of EE was what attracted me to support the team (after the initial orange jerseys). being the final goal of all the Euskadi feeder teams made them a grass roots squad as well as a Pro team. i had hoped Sky would have a similar agenda, but alas. then again, in the UCI world of rider points that is a hard basis to maintain, as EE found out last year, a move (hiring 'outside' riders) that may have, ultimately, contributed to the end more than it saved them.

oh well... it does mean that i won't have to buy the new EE each year now. I will cheer Nieve, Anton, samu and the other 'Euskadi' riders though, as i do their ex-colleagues now.

odd that Alonso wants transparency, yet Rubiera is heavily rumoured to be involved. i hope he's not on meat buying duties for when Bertie joins.


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2013)

User said:


> Garmin-Sharp sign Sebastian Langeveld
> 
> http://cyclingquotes.com/news/garmin-sharp_signs_with_sebastian_langeveld/


A good signing for them - Dan Martin aside they haven't had much success this year, especially in comparison to last year.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Sep 2013)

Summary type page here


----------



## Noodley (20 Sep 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Summary type page here


 

Looks like a lot of "out"s with no corresponding "in"...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> Looks like a lot of "out"s with no corresponding "in"...


thats what I thought too, so can only assume the oots have not renewed contracts at the minute


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Sep 2013)

This page seems more concise and up to date, and covers minor league teams too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Sep 2013)

Lots of sites reporting that the Alonso / Santander takeover of Euskaltel-Euskadi is off, apparently due to the Alonso camp's refusal to consider honouring existing staff contracts...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Lots of sites reporting that the Alonso / Santander takeover of Euskaltel-Euskadi is off, apparently due to the Alonso camp's refusal to consider honouring existing staff contracts...


That's a pity right enough, it looks like Alonso was not looking to take over the whole kit and caboodle right down to the mechies, hope something can be worked out.


----------



## Buddfox (23 Sep 2013)

Beggars can't be choosers...


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2013)

Nieve and Landa had better jump ship again pronto!


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2013)

I think the main thing is that if not with this team, then Alonso goes for a Pro-Continental team instead. He apparently has an additional financial backer.
Cycling, in particular Spanish cycling, is obviously not in a good place financially. Best the monies that are available go to a sustainably financed and ethically sound team. If so, then I imagine a decent number of the better E-E riders will be ok next year.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Nieve joins Sky !


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2013)

Alonso still looking to start a new team for 2015


----------



## laurence (27 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Nieve joins Sky !



really???? wow, superb news.


----------



## laurence (27 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Alonso still looking to start a new team for 2015



Alonso's track record is looking very bad now... this is the 2nd time he's been set to launch a team and it's fallen through.

this seems to suggest that Ferdi doesn't have much of a clue...

http://ibanmayoblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/euskaltel-riders-voice-their-dismay.html

this, however, looks to be better news for us Euskadi fans

http://ibanmayoblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/new-basque-team-in-making.html


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2013)

There's never been a sniff or a whiff about Nieve has there. He's been a good lieutenant over the years.

Has Chris Horner got a new contract yet?


----------



## Crackle (28 Sep 2013)

Gadret to Movistar. Slightly surprised about that, he's done nowt for two years and is hardly a team player.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gadret-signs-deal-with-movistar-for-2014


----------



## thom (29 Sep 2013)

User said:


> Lampre-Merida signs Portuguese Nelson Oliveira
> 
> http://cyclingquotes.com/news/lampre-merida_signs_portuguese_nelson_oiveira/


to support their other portuguese, the World Champion.... 
Who'd a thunk Lampre would have the rainbow bands eh ?!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2013)

According to l'Equipe, Sojasun are going to announce their retirement from future seasons this evening.


----------



## The Couch (30 Sep 2013)

Bakelants to OPQS...and maybe they'll take in De Gendt as well, since Acevedo "double-crossed" them and is going to Garmin


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> According to l'Equipe, Sojasun are going to announce their retirement from future seasons this evening.


YEs I saw that somewhere (was it Cycling Weekly?)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> YEs I saw that somewhere (was it Cycling Weekly?)


Maybe, it looked like it was curtains but the team's just officially drawn them. There doesn't seem to be a newish post on Cyclingweekly.


----------



## laurence (30 Sep 2013)

Nieve confirms move to Sky

http://ibanmayoblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/nieve-ill-be-riding-for-sky-in-2014.html


----------



## thom (1 Oct 2013)

Gabriel Rasch stays at Sky and there are rumours he may be a DS there in 2015.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Oct 2013)

Apparently Europcar are applying for World Tour licence so, assuming they get it, that will make the competition a bit fuller than it was starting to look...


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2013)

I was just starting to wonder which of the 2nd tier teams would be applying for World Tour licences and which of them would "pass" the Katusha/Astana stringency tests...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Oct 2013)

Well, Simon and Adam Yates have signed for Orica GreenEdge. It's notable that Sky only wanted Simon and the brothers weren't too keen anyway as it would involve 'working on the front like a slave'... he he. It will be great to see how they progress over the the next couple of seasons, and it's good to see British riders at a variety of teams and not just Sky.


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2013)

Froome has said that he won't be targeting so many wins in the TdF lead-up season in 2014, such as T-A, Paris Nice, Romandie, Oman. So, even if he rides them it should free up team leadership for some of the others. It would nice to see Edmondson, Kennaugh et al given a better role than the Yates brothers envisaged.


----------



## raindog (3 Oct 2013)

_Adam Yates: "If I went to Sky then I'd end up working on the front like a slave"_
 spot on, Adam!
Good luck at Orica, lads - can't wait to see what they can do next season.


----------



## thom (3 Oct 2013)

raindog said:


> Good luck at Orica, lads - can't wait to see what they can do next season.


Second ?


----------



## Stonechat (3 Oct 2013)

Surely they will only be domestiques anyway?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Surely they will only be domestiques anyway?



OGE seem to allow members of their squad to have what Australians would call 'a fair go' - so, while they will be domestiques most of the time, they will also get the opportunity for better and quicker than at Sky, if they do well. As to whether they'd be better off at Sky for the superior training and facilties, well that's another matter...


----------



## smutchin (3 Oct 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> OGE seem to allow members of their squad to have what Australians would call 'a fair go' - so, while they will be domestiques most of the time, they will also get the opportunity for better and quicker than at Sky, if they do well. As to whether they'd be better off at Sky for the superior training and facilties, well that's another matter...



Sky do need to mellow a bit in their approach and allow their riders to go with their instincts a bit more often - it was great in the Vuelta seeing Kiryienka let off the leash and being allowed to take some personal glory after all the hard work and sacrifices he's made for the team this year.


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2013)

OGE don't have a GC rider so the duties of a domestique are completely different from the slavish peloton-pulling one at Sky


----------



## MisterStan (3 Oct 2013)

smutchin said:


> Sky do need to mellow a bit in their approach and allow their riders to go with their instincts a bit more often - *it was great in the Vuelta seeing Kiryienka let off the leash and being allowed to take some personal glory after all the hard work and sacrifices he's made for the team this year*.



Indeed. It would be nice to see them supporting EBH more too - he should be fighting for stage wins.


----------



## smutchin (3 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> OGE don't have a GC rider



That's slightly harsh on Simon Gerrans. 

But fair.


----------



## thom (3 Oct 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Indeed. It would be nice to see them supporting EBH more too - he should be fighting for stage wins.


To be fair, he should be fighting for Classics wins...


----------



## MisterStan (3 Oct 2013)

thom said:


> To be fair, he should be fighting for Classics wins...


That too!


----------



## The Couch (3 Oct 2013)

smutchin said:


> That's slightly harsh on Simon Gerrans.
> 
> But fair.


I was rather thinking them to put their hope on Cameron Meyer for the GC
(still idle hope in my opinion though )

On other notes: 

Euskaltel riders are still (trying) to jump ship as quickly as possible... Mikel Landa goes to Astana, that's a nice piece to have for Nibbles
The young Danny Van Poppel goes to Trek (with his brother)
And Garmin has confirmed the "betrayal" of Acevedo ... so maybe if De Gendt stops his whining and asks for less money than Anton, he might still get a spot on a Pro World Tour Team (OPQS)


----------



## laurence (4 Oct 2013)

think Movistar have signed one Ion Izagirre, but the details were in Spanish and didn't translate well


----------



## laurence (4 Oct 2013)

confirmed in english...

http://ibanmayoblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/official-ion-izagirre-signs-for-movistar.html


----------



## Hont (4 Oct 2013)

De Gendt has signed for OMPQS.


----------



## thom (7 Oct 2013)

Marco Pinotti transfers out of the peloton for good. One of the good guys of Italian cycling and one who you hope will remain in pro-cycling.


----------



## thom (7 Oct 2013)

Ellen Van Dijk move from Specialized-Lululemon to Boels-dolmans - going to be a good team-mate for Lizzie Armitstead next year : http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ellen-van-dijk-signs-for-boels-dolmans


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2013)

I see that Horner has been having a twitter rant about not having a contract for next year yet


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Oct 2013)

thom said:


> Ellen Van Dijk move from Specialized-Lululemon to Boels-dolmans - going to be a good team-mate for Lizzie Armitstead next year : http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ellen-van-dijk-signs-for-boels-dolmans


I saw that. When your guy wins a GT and you dont re-sign him, maybe somethings up ?


----------



## thom (9 Oct 2013)

LL Sanchez out in the cold - bought out of his contract at Belkin due to too many stories linking him to dodgy doctors.


----------



## smutchin (9 Oct 2013)

Chapeau, Belkin.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2013)

Katusha or Astana may snap him up


----------



## thom (9 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> Katusha or Astana may snap him up


Lampre too...


----------



## Noodley (9 Oct 2013)

Or Leopard Trek, or whatever they're gonna be called


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2013)

Whilst this thread is taking a non-transfer diversion, I'm hoping that Scarponi finds himself without a contract at a ProTour team next year too. It would be nice to get rid of the old dopers like him.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2013)

In similar vein I think I read that Leopard Trek are dumping Kloden. Go on, feck off Klodie


----------



## laurence (9 Oct 2013)

hopefully Igor Anton will now find a team


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Oct 2013)

MTN Qhubeka have signed two Eritreans: Daniel Teklehaimanot from Orica-GreenEdge and the very talented young Merhawi Kudus from Bretagne - Séché Environnement: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/teklehaimanot-moves-to-mtn-qhubeka

I'm sure Teklehaimanot will do well at MTNQ, especially because they will probably do a rather better job at dealing with visa issues than OGE. He's hardly been able to race this year because of this - he won one of the few races he was able to start. Kudus is apparently a really strong climber who can also put in a sprint finish when he has to.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Oct 2013)

BEn Hermans signs for BMC and Sammy Sanchez still looking for a team


----------



## smutchin (11 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> Whilst this thread is taking a non-transfer diversion, I'm hoping that Scarponi finds himself without a contract at a ProTour team next year too. It would be nice to get rid of the old dopers like him.



Would anyone notice if Scarponi disappeared from the peloton?

Basso likewise, though I understand he's recently re-signed for another year with Cannondale. Not sure what he'll be doing there in 2014, but I doubt it will involve winning any races.


----------



## smutchin (11 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Sammy Sanchez still looking for a team



It was always a danger with Euskaltel folding - he's not getting any younger... Might be a good fit for Europcar if they get WT status though, no?


----------



## montage (14 Oct 2013)

smutchin said:


> Would anyone notice if Scarponi disappeared from the peloton?
> 
> Basso likewise, though I understand he's recently re-signed for another year with Cannondale. Not sure what he'll be doing there in 2014, but I doubt it will involve winning any races.



He looked threatening in the Vuelta until he caught a chill


----------



## Noodley (14 Oct 2013)

I find it heartening to see some unrepentant dopers without a team.


----------



## thom (15 Oct 2013)

David Millar to retire at end of 2014 

(note, edited after realisation he was not announcing his retirement right now !)


----------



## VamP (18 Oct 2013)

Not sure if non-transfer news is welcome  but Konig has signed one year extension to his contract with the tacit understanding that he will be team leader at the Tour, should NetApp get a wild card, which he is very confident they will.


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2013)

Meanwhile Radioshack have dropped Horner.


----------



## laurence (18 Oct 2013)

Crackle said:


> Meanwhile Radioshack have dropped Horner.



oh dear. how sad. nevermind.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Oct 2013)

Crackle said:


> Meanwhile Radioshack have dropped Horner.


Shouldn't that be in the Mundane News thread?


----------



## Hont (18 Oct 2013)

Crackle said:


> Meanwhile Radioshack have dropped Horner.


Amgen stocks reported to have fallen on this news.


----------



## The Couch (18 Oct 2013)

VamP said:


> Not sure if non-transfer news is welcome  but Konig has signed one year extension to his contract with the tacit understanding that he will be team leader at the Tour, should NetApp get a wild card, which he is very confident they will.


A bit of a weird (useless) demand, no?
Can't see who would be there leader otherwise (especially after the promising result of his first grand tour in this years Vuelta)



User said:


> Esteban Chaves Joins ORICA-GreenEDGE


Had no idea who this was, when reading this... but looking at his 2012 result, there is definitely potential there... if he can come back full strength from those gruesome injuries


----------



## smutchin (18 Oct 2013)

The Couch said:


> Had no idea who this was, when reading this... but looking at his 2012 result, there is definitely potential there... if he can come back full strength from those gruesome injuries



I don't know a lot about him but I do know that he won the Tour de l'Avenir the year after Quintana won it and is regarded as quite a prospect. This is potentially a very exciting signing.

So, this year's fashionable accessory - a Colombian climbing prodigy. Let's see what we've got...
Movistar - Quintana
OPQS - Uran
AG2R - Betancur
BMC - Atapuma
Sky - Henao (x2)
Lampre - Anacona
Greenedge - Chaves

Not yet on the bandwagon: Cannondale, Belkin, Astana, Katusha, Lotto, Saxo, FdJ, Argos, RadioShack. So, which one of these is going to win the race to sign Edwin Avila? Place your bets now. I'll go for Cannondale.

Actually, Greenedge are probably ahead of the trend, having already signed Teklahaimanot - Eritreans could be the new Colombians! Unless Poles are the new Colombians, and the likes of Majka and Kwiatkowski are the way forward...


----------



## Noodley (18 Oct 2013)

Sebastien Chavanel signs for FDJ


----------



## oldroadman (18 Oct 2013)

smutchin said:


> I don't know a lot about him but I do know that he won the Tour de l'Avenir the year after Quintana won it and is regarded as quite a prospect. This is potentially a very exciting signing.
> 
> So, this year's fashionable accessory - a Colombian climbing prodigy. Let's see what we've got...
> Movistar - Quintana
> ...


 
There's two of him? Four legs are better than two, I suppose.Unless your first name is Tyler....


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2013)

Quintana x2 at Movistar, non?


----------



## thom (18 Oct 2013)

smutchin said:


> I don't know a lot about him but I do know that he won the Tour de l'Avenir the year after Quintana won it and is regarded as quite a prospect. This is potentially a very exciting signing.
> 
> So, this year's fashionable accessory - a Colombian climbing prodigy. Let's see what we've got...
> Movistar - Quintana
> ...


Poles apart, Eritrea is the new Columbia.
Got it...


----------



## Noodley (18 Oct 2013)

Columbia is the new Columbia surely?


----------



## VamP (18 Oct 2013)

The Couch said:


> A bit of a weird (useless) demand, no?


 
Not so much a demand as more of an explanation why he didn't sign with RadioShack...


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2013)

Noodley said:


> Columbia is the new Columbia surely?



Columbia is the new Colombia.


----------



## Noodley (21 Oct 2013)

User said:


> John-Lee Augustyn joins Team MTN-Qhubeka
> I actually don't recall this rider


 
I remember him at KenBarloworld as he was in the same team as Froomedog, Geraint Thomas, Robbie Hunter and Soler - but had no recollection he had gone to Sky.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Oct 2013)

orica greenedge should be considering signing another coach driver after stage 1 of the TdF and this...





Getting stuck a number of times in a year suggests he's not sure of his vehicle height


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2013)

Ex-doper Scarponi - I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt, you'll notice - has signed for that model of propriety Astana, where Vino can take the young chap under his wing and set him on the straight and narrow.


----------



## The Couch (22 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> orica greenedge should be considering signing another coach driver after stage 1 of the TdF and this...


Not sure about it... but in case you're being serious... I'm pretty sure the "getting-stuck-on-the-boat" is photoshop 



rich p said:


> Ex-doper Scarponi - I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt, you'll notice - has signed for that model of propriety Astana, where Vino can take the young chap under his wing and set him on the straight and narrow.


Not only Vino can set him straight, you've got other "Directeurs Sportif" like Stefano Zanini who will do the same


----------



## Hont (22 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> Ex-doper Scarponi - I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt, you'll notice - has signed for that model of propriety Astana, where Vino can take the young chap under his wing and set him on the straight and narrow.


I saw that this morning. It's not like Astana had much credibility as a clean team but this hardly turns that on its head. And it does Nibali's reputation no good at all to be a grand tour contender on that team.


----------



## The Couch (22 Oct 2013)

Hont said:


> ... It's not like Astana had much credibility as a clean team ....


It could be worse... they could have made Bruyneel co-General Manager to balance Vino out


----------



## The Couch (24 Oct 2013)

Klöden puts an end to his career because he didn't manage to find a team for 2014

... might be a nice suggestion for Horner


----------



## Hont (24 Oct 2013)

The Couch said:


> I'm pretty sure the "getting-stuck-on-the-boat" is photoshop



+1. The picture is the coach leaving the ferry. How did it get on when the hatch heights are the same for entering and leaving.


----------



## Booyaa (30 Oct 2013)

Hont said:


> I saw that this morning. It's not like Astana had much credibility as a clean team but this hardly turns that on its head. *And it does Nibali's reputation no good at all to be a grand tour contender on that team*.


I have always thought this was an odd one. You are right that it does him no favours, I guess money may well talk though.


----------



## thom (4 Nov 2013)

Emma Pooley is back in the game : finishing her PhD thesis and signing for Lotto Belisol


----------



## Crackle (4 Nov 2013)

User said:


> Riis sells Saxo-Tinkoff to Oleg Tinkov
> 
> http://www.cyclingquotes.com/news/report_riis_sells_saxo-tinkoff_to_oleg_tinkov/


That is interesting. Implications for cycling and Contador. Tinkov is becoming more influential.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Nov 2013)

Except that Saxo are denying it...


----------



## The Couch (15 Nov 2013)

Some below-the-radar news:
As some might know, Hilaire Verschuere (ex-Team leader Vacansoleil) has put his shoulders under the continuation of the procontinental team "Accent Jobs" which will have the name "Wanty-Groupe Gobert" next year.
The have already got some semi-interesting names: Leukemans, Jan Ghyselinck and Michel Kreder

And according to Hilaire they are also talking with Samuel Sanchez?!? 
Can't see why he would be interested in joining a Belgian procontinental team (a.k.a. a team focussing on Benelux races, which are mostly 1-day races and not really with comparable climbs as in the Alps and Pyrenees )

But I guess it's more a Beggers-can't-be-Chosers philosophy


----------



## VamP (15 Nov 2013)

Nico Schurter to ride Wallonia and Switzerland for Orica. Maybe.


----------



## laurence (15 Nov 2013)

The Couch said:


> Some below-the-radar news:
> As some might know, Hilaire Verschuere (ex-Team leader Vacansoleil) has put his shoulders under the continuation of the procontinental team "Accent Jobs" which will have the name "Wanty-Groupe Gobert" next year.
> The have already got some semi-interesting names: Leukemans, Jan Ghyselinck and Michel Kreder
> 
> ...



don't forget, he was 2008 Olympic champ, so he can do one day races, but Euskaltel Euskadi were just never any good at them as a team.


----------



## VamP (15 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> Nico Schurter to ride Wallonia and Switzerland for Orica. Maybe.





VamP said:


> Nico Schurter to ride Wallonia and Switzerland for Orica. Maybe.


Erm... Nino.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Dec 2013)

OLEG Tinkov has bought Saxo Tinkov from Bjaarne Riis
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/report-tinkov-buys-team-from-riis-for-6-million-euro


----------



## raindog (1 Dec 2013)

As we know, Renshaw and Cav will be reunited next season
Interesting interview here
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/renshaw-ready-to-link-up-with-cavendish
Honest and modest - always liked the bloke, but even more so now.


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2013)

Nice to see that Cobo has managed to find a team suited to him
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cobo-signs-with-torku-konya-sekerspor


----------



## Crackle (6 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Nice to see that Cobo has managed to find a team suited to him
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cobo-signs-with-torku-konya-sekerspor


 A Turkish Continental team. I expect we'll see him pushing some big gears uphill.


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> A Turkish Continental team. I expect we'll see him pushing some big gears uphill.


 I can't wait for next years Tour of Turkey to see who gets to be disqualified this time round. Cobo would be a Turkish delight


----------



## oldroadman (6 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Nice to see that Cobo has managed to find a team suited to him
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cobo-signs-with-torku-konya-sekerspor


 Hmm, a win from nowhere in a hard Vuelta, then nothing. Obviously Dr.Form has deserted him. What else could it be, Spanish steaks not quite so nourishing?


----------



## laurence (6 Dec 2013)

i love this story... possibly the best job offer ever?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/aussie-continental-team-offers-sanchez-berth-for-2014


----------



## SWSteve (7 Dec 2013)

laurence said:


> i love this story... possibly the best job offer ever?
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/aussie-continental-team-offers-sanchez-berth-for-2014



I would accept that


----------



## laurence (7 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I would accept that



me too. i like the parts about sleeping on a mattress in the team manager's place and providing tapas.


----------



## laurence (10 Dec 2013)

Igor Anton to Movistar. glad the Euskadi rider has found a new home


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2013)

laurence said:


> Igor Anton to Movistar. glad the Euskadi rider has found a new home


 Seems odd that it has taken this long for such an obvious link-up. I'd assumed that the Movistar roster was full.


----------



## thom (11 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Seems odd that it has taken this long for such an obvious link-up. I'd assumed that the Movistar roster was full.


Indeed, Nieve was pretty quick to sign with SKY


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2013)

thom said:


> Indeed, Nieve was pretty quick to sign with SKY


 There's never been a whiff around Nieve or Anton as far as I know?


----------



## thom (11 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> There's never been a whiff around Nieve or Anton as far as I know?


Not that I've heard - there's a sad Rouleur article on the demise of Euskadi btw. Sounded like Anton only ever rode for them. 
Seems like they had an option a couple of years ago to operate as pro-continental on a reduced budget but with their old financing form regional govt. They opted instead to be dependent on Euskaltel and somehow that choice results in them closing now that Euskaltel withdrew.


----------



## laurence (11 Dec 2013)

thom said:


> Not that I've heard - there's a sad Rouleur article on the demise of Euskadi btw. Sounded like Anton only ever rode for them.
> Seems like they had an option a couple of years ago to operate as pro-continental on a reduced budget but with their old financing form regional govt. They opted instead to be dependent on Euskaltel and somehow that choice results in them closing now that Euskaltel withdrew.



Euskaltel upped the sponsorship in the hope that staying a pro team would bring something, but it didn't. the extra money used up Euskaltel's budget for the following years and they couldn't continue.

There was local funding due, but (apparently) the regions insisted on having Euskadi written in the native language of that race. they used to have Pays Basq for le Tour years ago, but stopped (probably as it cost too much). the team realised it would cost more in kit than the money coming in. ridiculous.

a lot of the riders have only ever ridden for the team, Samu being one.

Glad Igor has found a good home.


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Seems odd that it has taken this long for such an obvious link-up. I'd assumed that the Movistar roster was full.


A tip on why you think that was an obvious link up would be appreciated thanks. Still trying to learn the minutiae of the sport.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Dec 2013)

I may be wrong, but Movistar are a Spanish team, with a Spanish title sponsor - a strong Spanish rider would work for everybody. But I may be wrong


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> A tip on why you think that was an obvious link up would be appreciated thanks. Still trying to learn the minutiae of the sport.


 Not very scientific but, as Steve says, Movistar are a Spanish team who snapped up a few of the Euskaltel team. A lot of the Spaniards seems to prefer to stick in 'national' teams for their careers and Anton was a classy, available rider. He will be an obvious asset to Valverde in the Tour especially now they have lost Rui Costa. Maybe it came down to money.


----------



## smutchin (12 Dec 2013)

The only reason I can think of for no one snapping him up sooner is that he's 30 now, so although he's always been there or thereabouts, he's never really been a genuine contender and that's unlikely to change. Still, he'll be a very useful climbing domestique for Quintana, assuming that's the basket they'll be putting most of their eggs into from now on.


----------



## smutchin (12 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> He will be an obvious asset to Valverde in the Tour



Oh yeah. I forgot Movistar had him as well. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2013)

smutchin said:


> The only reason I can think of for no one snapping him up sooner is that he's 30 now, so although he's always been there or thereabouts, he's never really been a genuine contender and that's unlikely to change. Still, he'll be a very useful climbing domestique for Quintana, assuming that's the basket they'll be putting most of their eggs into from now on.


 I think they're putting their scrambled on ValvPiti for the TdF and their omelette on Quintana for the Giro.


----------



## Crackle (12 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> I think they're putting their scrambled on ValvPiti for the TdF and their omelette on Quintana for the Giro.


They've certainly got a team for those options now.


----------



## jifdave (12 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> They've certainly got a team for those options now.


plus they signed the little younger quinatna if memory serves... is he as good as (big) nairo? if hes solid thats a mighty team


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Dec 2013)

I thought i heard someone say earlier in the season he's meant to be better.
Thanks for the replies on the Anton move btw.


----------



## thom (23 Dec 2013)

Unless it has been mentioned somewhere I have not seen, it seems to have gone without note that Europcar have been granted World-Tour status.
So there are as desired 18 world tour teams now, 2 having dropped out and the Katusha debacle having caused an oversupply last year.


----------



## rich p (23 Dec 2013)

thom said:


> Unless it has been mentioned somewhere I have not seen, it seems to have gone without note that Europcar have been granted World-Tour status.
> So there are as desired 18 world tour teams now, 2 having dropped out and the Katusha debacle having caused an oversupply last year.


Oh goodie! Gurning Tommy in the van in all protour events then! @montage will be pleased!


----------



## Crackle (23 Dec 2013)

thom said:


> Unless it has been mentioned somewhere I have not seen, it seems to have gone without note that Europcar have been granted World-Tour status.
> So there are as desired 18 world tour teams now, 2 having dropped out and the Katusha debacle having caused an oversupply last year.


Have they. I'm sure I was having a few doubts about Europcar last year, so I shall watch with interest how they do next season.


----------



## rich p (23 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> Have they. I'm sure I was having a few doubts about Europcar last year, so I shall watch with interest how they do next season.


Caughtisone?


----------



## Crackle (23 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Caughtisone?


Yeah, that and the odd stellar performance. I reckon Tommy has discovered a way to oxygenate his blood through his tongue.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2013)

LL Sanchez signs for Caja Rural

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/luis-leon-sanchez-signs-with-caja-rural


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2013)

Marmion said:


> LL Sanchez signs for Caja Rural
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/luis-leon-sanchez-signs-with-caja-rural


...and another doper gets a new contract


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2014)

Lampre "close" to signing Horner:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/copeland-lampre-merida-close-to-signing-horner


----------



## SteCenturion (24 Jan 2014)

Marmion said:


> Lampre "close" to signing Horner:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/copeland-lampre-merida-close-to-signing-horner


Pleased for Horner.

A ride like that in the 2013 Vuelta deserves a contract - albeit at 42 probably a short one.


----------



## SteCenturion (24 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> ...and another doper gets a new contract


Booo ! AR$E ! 

If only we could dish out the punishment ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> ...and another doper gets a new contract



And you could apply the same reply to Horner.


----------



## thom (27 Jan 2014)

2015 transfer story : Sagan to Team Alonso


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jan 2014)

thom said:


> 2015 transfer story : Sagan to Team Alonso



Doesn't surprise me at all. Brash new team flashes the cash at smash young superstar...


----------



## The Couch (28 Jan 2014)

Let's see if it's for real or not... Sagan sometimes comes over as a bit of a knucklehead, but it would surprise me that he wouldn't think this one over...
There aren't many teams around that would put a full team together only for him.
E.g. The work his team did in Stage 7 of the Tdf 2013 was incredible, they just about rode the whole stage in the front, dropped (of course) all sprinters and delivered Sagan at the finish line. And let's face it... continuing that strategy is what should guarantee him the green jersey for many years to come.

If he would switch teams, chances are high that he'll likely be in a team with a dedicated GC rider, that wouldn't want to sacrifice all the domestiques in a semi-flat stage.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2014)

So Little Jack Horner did get a pro contract.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/horner-signs-with-lampre-merida
No doubt at a knockdown price but it might be fun seeing if he can replicate his Vuelta form at the Giro.


----------



## The Couch (30 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> So Little Jack Horner did get a pro contract.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/horner-signs-with-lampre-merida
> No doubt at a knockdown price but it might be fun seeing if he can replicate his Vuelta form at the Giro.


Strange that they still had room to take on riders (with all those riders being available at the end of last year)... I remember at one point OPQ had too many riders that they were interested in (Anton, De Gendt, Bakelants, Acevedo)

Anyway... now he's with Lampre, Horner might turn out the next Gilberto Simone
(as in twice a winner of a grand tour.... had you going there for a second, didn't I ?)


----------



## Hont (30 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> So Little Jack Horner did get a pro contract.


Does not reflect well on Lampre IMHO.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> Strange that they still had room to take on riders (with all those riders being available at the end of last year)... I remember at one point OPQ had too many riders that they were interested in (Anton, De Gendt, Bakelants, Acevedo)
> 
> Anyway... now he's with Lampre, Horner might turn out the next Gilberto Simone
> (as in twice a winner of a grand tour.... had you going there for a second, didn't I ?)


Maybe they're anticipating Cunego getting 2 years from CONI when the Mantova stuff is finished.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jan 2014)

Not exactly a transfer
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/french-federation-reveals-plans-for-team-sky-a-la-francaise


----------



## thom (31 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Not exactly a transfer
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/french-federation-reveals-plans-for-team-sky-a-la-francaise


Imitation, flattery…
As pointed to in the threads on the Tour wold cards, France already has the most riders in the Pro Tour of any country so clearly what they need to improve is not a wider talent pool. 
Got to be good that they are thinking hard about improving - if they can compete with the GB success then the sport will be healthier.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2014)

thom said:


> Imitation, flattery…
> As pointed to in the threads on the Tour wold cards, France already has the most riders in the Pro Tour of any country so clearly what they need to improve is not a wider talent pool.
> Got to be good that they are thinking hard about improving - if they can compete with the GB success then the sport will be healthier.


Indeed - I seem to recall labelling the young French up and coming stars as only ever turning out to be one-trick, showboating ponies, about this time last year.
I was kind of hoping in a spirit of entente cordiale, that Sky would take one on - someone like Pinot perhaps and polish him up into a gemstone to show the French the way to go. It looks like they may have finally sussed it on their own!
I appreciate that he's not French, but I read recently that Pip Gilbert has never had a coach, and he's far from the only one. All very amateurish and Sky, and now Movistar, have pushed the science forward.


----------



## Crackle (31 Jan 2014)

Hont said:


> Does not reflect well on Lampre IMHO.



They have said "The decision on Chris was made evaluating with sponsors, technical staff and medical staff, we came to the conclusion in all three areas that bringing Chris on board would be a good decision. This also means the medical staff have done their necessary check ups on his medical status, and as it stands today with all these three areas deciding to go ahead with him coming on board helped make the final decision."

So that's re-assuring, though hot on the heels of that report was the Lampre-Mantova investigation

So all in all a perfect match of re-assured confidence to race fans: We're all happy bunnies now.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Feb 2014)

Sammy Sanchez to BMC
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Samuel-sanchez-rejoint-bmc/437545


----------



## thom (2 Feb 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Sammy Sanchez to BMC
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Samuel-sanchez-rejoint-bmc/437545


Is he slipping into Ballan's place...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Feb 2014)

thom said:


> 2015 transfer story : Sagan to Team Alonso



Possibly not a "transfer":
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/report-alonso-and-cannondale-to-merge


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> Possibly not a "transfer":
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/report-alonso-and-cannondale-to-merge


...or not!
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/report-sagan-to-ride-for-tinkoff-saxo-in-2015
Sagan to Tinkoff-Cannondale after Saxo clear off.
Cannondale's World Tour license up for grabs to Alonso or someone else.
Maybe - can you trust Gazetta della Sport


----------



## Hont (6 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> can you trust Gazetta della Sport


Oleg Tinkov's Twitter feed suggests not...







But can you trust Oleg Tinkov?


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2014)

Hont said:


> Oleg Tinkov's Twitter feed suggests not...
> 
> View attachment 39321
> 
> ...


That's ambivalent?
and someone tweeted this...
... Саган уже и в команде Алонсо на сезон 2015.. Который из братьев Саганов будет в Тинькоф-Саксо в 2015? 
Food for thought


----------



## montage (6 Mar 2014)

Hont said:


> Oleg Tinkov's Twitter feed suggests not...
> 
> View attachment 39321
> 
> ...



Absolutely deluded man and potentially a danger to the sport - what he says has some good merits re the cake, but jesus christ is he a crazyman - making far too much of a celebrity of himself


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> Absolutely deluded man and potentially a danger to the sport - what he says has some good merits re the cake, but jesus christ is he a crazyman - making far too much of a celebrity of himself


True Monty - I heard that the grade-A loon wanted to sign up Ten Dam because he thought he had a chance in the TdF!!!!
Crazy or what?


----------



## Hont (6 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> That's ambivalent?


Ambivalent or ambiguous?



rich p said:


> and someone tweeted this...
> ... Саган уже и в команде Алонсо на сезон 2015.. Который из братьев Саганов будет в Тинькоф-Саксо в 2015?


Well they might have a point. Maybe Saxo have signed the wrong Sagan .


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2014)

Hont said:


> Ambivalent or ambiguous?
> 
> 
> Well they might have a point. Maybe Saxo have signed the wrong Sagan .


Blimey, ambiguous! I really am losing my marbles!


----------



## thom (2 May 2014)

EBH to BMC in 2015 twitter rumour


----------



## User169 (16 Jul 2014)

Mollema to Trek all over the news here tonight. Is it usual to announce these things half way thro a GT?!


----------



## raindog (16 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Is it usual to announce these things half way thro a GT?!


I thought it was forbidden to make transfer announcements until the 1st of august or something?


----------



## User169 (16 Jul 2014)

raindog said:


> I thought it was forbidden to make transfer announcements until the 1st of august or something?



Mollema says he hasn't signed anything, but he's not exactly denying it!


----------



## The Couch (17 Jul 2014)

Talk about Sagan would be joining Nibbles at Astana (and his reaction when asked by Sporza does not really counter-dict it)
If he would be going, he will also bump into LL Sanchez who will re-joins the WorldTour level riding for Astana next year.

Tony Martin would remain for a couple of years with OPQS (good move imo)


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2014)

Mollema to Trek is not a good deal for either in my view. Trek still don't get a genuine contender for GC in a major race and Mollema gets to join a team which is often anonymous apart from Cancellara. maybe that's the appeal, big fish, small pond.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Mollema to Trek is not a good deal for either in my view.



Probably a better bet for him than staying at Belkin though. 

Not sure where exactly he'd be a good fit. He's probably never going to be an A-list GC contender, but would he be happy to settle for being a superdomestique for one of the big boys like Froome or Contador? Maybe being leader of a small team with more modest ambitions is the best bet.


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2014)

Reports here today that Lotto may take over as sponsor for Belkin, possibly together with the ice skating team Brand Loyalty.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Reports here today that Lotto may take over as sponsor for Belkin



So what will happen to Lotto-Belisol? Or is the Belgian Lotto different to the Dutch Lotto? And if so, won't that get a bit confusing having two teams called Lotto?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> So what will happen to Lotto-Belisol? Or is the Belgian Lotto different to the Dutch Lotto? And if so, won't that get a bit confusing having two teams called Lotto?



Liggett will have a better chance of being right tho when trying to identify a team.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Jul 2014)

Last thing we need is more confusion on the ITV commentary.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2014)

Even better when Sky pull out and the British team also gets taken over by Lotto.

And when the EU passes its Pan European Lottery Naming Standardisation directive so FdJ has to change its name to Lotto too.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Jul 2014)

Team Euro Millions - Health Lottery - Gala Bingo


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2014)

Off topic a bit, but I've often thought, on seeing these lottery sponsored teams, that if the UK lottery decided to sponsor a cycle team there would be a huge outcry about wasting money that should be going to Good Causes on feckless cyclists who never stop at red lights and go the wrong way round roundabouts.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Off topic a bit, but I've often thought, on seeing these lottery sponsored teams, that if the UK lottery decided to sponsor a cycle team there would be a huge outcry about wasting money that should be going to Good Causes on feckless cyclists who never stop at red lights and go the wrong way round roundabouts.



The lottery have been funding British Cycling since the late 90s


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2014)

Is that as a "good cause"? Alongside paying grants to penniless athletes to enable them to train? 

I just imagine that branding a pro-cycling team with lottery money would cause a bit of a kerfuffle. (I'm completely ignorant of this area, as you might guess)


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is that as a "good cause"? Alongside paying grants to penniless athletes to enable them to train?



I don't think the pros get lottery money. It's mainly dilettantes like Chris Hoy who need funding. (Hoy has said in the past that he wouldn't have been able to compete in the Olympics without that financial help.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2014)

I think it's safe to say that there would be a lot fewer World/Olympic medals and fewer UK pro cyclists if it were not for lottery funding.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Jul 2014)

I think it would be against the rules of lottery funding to have a pro-cycling team sponsored by them, not that Murdoch hasn't benefited by having a few British Cycling athletes in his Sky team (Wiggo, Geraint Thomas, Peter Kennaugh)


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> I think it would be against the rules of lottery funding to have a pro-cycling team sponsored by them, not that Murdoch hasn't benefited by having a few British Cycling athletes in his Sky team (Wiggo, Geraint Thomas, Peter Kennaugh)


 That's what I was imagining ... what if the UK lottery sponsored a team like Lotto Belisol or FDJ. I'm not surprised it would be against the rules as it would seem a bit off to me.

Anyway ... back on topic.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2014)

Sponsorship change confirmed for OPQS, new name is Etixx- Quick-Step with sponsorship thru to 2017.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Tony Martin would remain for a couple of years with OPQS (good move imo)



Confirmation that Martin to remain with OPQS (or EQS as they will be) until 2016.


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just imagine that branding a pro-cycling team with lottery money would cause a bit of a kerfuffle.


In Belgium, they have been doing it with the (unwritten?) condition that it must serve to (try to) stimulate Belgium cycling/riders
which is why they have a big core of their team being Belgian (much more than e.g. OPQS) and promising, upcoming riders from "Topsport Vlaanderen" often get a shot in the Lotto team

Anyway cycling is so big here, that - as a politician - you would not make a lot of voter-friends by (too much) criticizing sponsiring of cycling



smutchin said:


> So what will happen to Lotto-Belisol? Or is the Belgian Lotto different to the Dutch Lotto? And if so, won't that get a bit confusing having two teams called Lotto?


Yep, the "Lotto" from Holland is called "Nationale Postcode Loterij" (although it could be shortened to the same "Lotto" name)


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I think it's safe to say that there would be a lot fewer World/Olympic medals and fewer UK pro cyclists if it were not for lottery funding.



Is the funding also linked to Olympic success? I think I remember reading that swimming(and some others)lost some funding as they did relatively poorly.

Found it; http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/26036808


----------



## perplexed (22 Jul 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> Team Euro Millions - Health Lottery - Gala Bingo


 
I'm looking forward to 'Team Cashlady' going head to head on a flat stage sprint finish with 'Team Wonga'...


----------



## thom (22 Jul 2014)

Are we waiting for Aug 1'st and official UCI approval to start the "Pro transfers for 2015" thread ?


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2014)

thom said:


> Are we waiting for Aug 1'st and official UCI approval to start the "Pro transfers for 2015" thread ?


Funnily enough, SirDB said on interview that the 'window' was open.Unless I misheard him thru senility and beer blur.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Funnily enough, SirDB said on interview that the 'window' was open.Unless I misheard him thru senility and beer blur.



In that case I must have had the same senility and beer, and I don't even drink beer.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2014)

VamP said:


> Not sure if non-transfer news is welcome  but Konig has signed one year extension to his contract with the tacit understanding that he will be team leader at the Tour, should NetApp get a wild card, which he is very confident they will.



And he's paid them back handsomely. Good lad.

Strongly suspect he'll be snapped up by one of the big teams now though. Anyone heard any rumours? Will be an interesting one to watch next season.


----------



## The Couch (25 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> And he's paid them back handsomely. Good lad.
> 
> Strongly suspect he'll be snapped up by one of the big teams now though. Anyone heard any rumours? Will be an interesting one to watch next season.


Cofidis could use a GC rider (wass the first in my head, but other teams as well I guess)

He could join up with Stybar or Kreuzinger, but in both teams he would have some though competition


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> And he's paid them back handsomely. Good lad.
> 
> Strongly suspect he'll be snapped up by one of the big teams now though. Anyone heard any rumours? Will be an interesting one to watch next season.



He always reminds me of JTL, probably because he won a stage in the 2012 ToB ahead of JTL


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> He always reminds me of JTL, probably because he won a stage in the 2012 ToB ahead of JTL



That doesn't sound like as much of a compliment as it would have done a year ago.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> That doesn't sound like as much of a compliment as it would have done a year ago.



It doesn't. But it's a fact of my brain that JTL and Konig are linked.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2014)

Wasn't meant as a criticism!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2014)

Bounhanni canfirmed as off to Cofidis, bizarre decision.
But a few of his current and former FDJ team think it is also a good idea as he is accompanied on his travels by Soupe, Rollin and Chainel.


----------



## laurence (1 Aug 2014)

LL Sanches to Astana. oh boy, poor Nibbles.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2014)

laurence said:


> LL Sanches to Astana. oh boy, poor Nibbles.



That'll do Astana's reputation the world of good; time for Nibali to jump if he wants to maintain any credibility


----------



## Stonechat (1 Aug 2014)

Sky were supposed to be after Nicholas ROche


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2014)

Rohan Dennis to BMC - effective immediately. Didn't think that was allowed, but there you go.


----------



## laurence (1 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Rohan Dennis to BMC - effective immediately. Didn't think that was allowed, but there you go.



i saw that earlier and did a double take. something odd there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Rohan Dennis to BMC - effective immediately. Didn't think that was allowed, but there you go.



Another under-performer. Are BMC and SKY in competition?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2014)

Twitter from Oleg Tinkov that he's signed Wiggins.

He may be píssed. "He" may refer to either of them.


----------



## rliu (2 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Rohan Dennis to BMC - effective immediately. Didn't think that was allowed, but there you go.



Dan Craven joined Europcar in June after racing for an African Continental level team for the first half of the season, which was an even more bizarre transfer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2014)

Alessandro de Marchi to BMC


----------



## Crackle (2 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> Twitter from Oleg Tinkov that he's signed Wiggins.
> 
> He may be píssed. "He" may refer to either of them.


I just read his feed. I think he's permanently pissed.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> I just read his feed. I think he's permanently ****ed.


Who, me?


----------



## User169 (5 Aug 2014)

Officially confirmed that Mollema's signed to Trek for 2 years.


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2014)

...and BMC made a higher pitch for Caruso


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2014)

It seems a tight market right now - but the carnage when the size of WT teams goes from 30 to 22 will not be fun to watch!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Aug 2014)

In a few words, what's the thinking behind the UCI 30-22 policy then ?


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> In a few words, what's the thinking behind the UCI 30-22 policy then ?



27% WT riders unemployed


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Aug 2014)

montage said:


> 27% WT riders unemployed


That's a result, not a reason.


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> That's a result, not a reason.



Apologies - I misread your post. I believe the motive is so that big names race at more events, more of a year round emphasis, but I could be wrong.


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2014)

montage said:


> 27% WT riders unemployed


Monty, get shot of that fecking irritating avatar, pronto


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Monty, get shot of that fecking irritating avatar, pronto


It would break my heart to have to put you on 'ignore'!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Couch (6 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Monty, get shot of that fecking irritating avatar, pronto


At least he could have made it a headbobbing, tongue turning Voeckler


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2014)

The Couch said:


> At least he could have made it a headbobbing, tongue turning Voeckler



Or one from when he before he turned into a sideshow:


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2014)

Sagan to Tinko Saxoff - confirmed.


----------



## Crackle (8 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Monty, get shot of that fecking irritating avatar, pronto


I was on a campsite on my pad when I first saw it and very nearly tried to swat it, thinking a wee beastie had crawled on.


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> I was on a campsite on my pad when I first saw and very nearly tried to swat it, thinking a wee beastie had crawled on.


I've put him on ignore


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Sagan to Tinko Saxoff - confirmed.



Wow, that's so... unexpected.


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Wow, that's so... unexpected.


You heard it here....

...last!


----------



## neilb1906 (8 Aug 2014)

Liggett to the History Channel - Confirmed.


----------



## Chromatic (8 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Sagan to *Tinko Saxoff* - confirmed.


 
My wife calls them Sexy Tinkerbell, just thought I'd share that with you all. Anyway, as you were.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> I was on a campsite on my pad when I first saw it and very nearly tried to swat it, thinking a wee beastie had crawled on.



I just had a real bug on the screen and ignored it thinking it was Monty's avatar.


----------



## tug benson (13 Aug 2014)

EBH to leave sky


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Aug 2014)

tug benson said:


> EBH to leave sky


Yes I just read that via some twitter link, not entirely sure where he's off to yet, will need to re-read it, it was a translation from Norge.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (13 Aug 2014)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/edvald-boasson-hagen-to-leave-team-sky


----------



## HF2300 (13 Aug 2014)

'_ "It is important to find a team I think I can get [my own] opportunities and to try for my own chances," he said..._'

From the article he's not sure where he's off to either, which might be a high risk strategy.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Aug 2014)

Smithy will take him on at MTN if all else fails.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2014)

tug benson said:


> EBH to leave sky



Good move. Even without a team to go to. A few more at SKY should jump if they can, and get their careers back on track (not necessarily _on the track_ tho  )


----------



## thom (13 Aug 2014)

EBH to Tinkoff perhaps ?


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2014)

thom said:


> EBH to Tinkoff perhaps ?


Swap for Nico maybe


----------



## laurence (13 Aug 2014)

good for EBH.

anyone else incredibly sceptical that team Alonso will get on track?


----------



## tigger (13 Aug 2014)

Interesting about Sagan, I heard the rumours but didn't think it would happen. Tinkov's got serious money. A strong presence in the classics and a genuine prospect for a green and yellow at the tour, the first since Zabel and Ullrich. That's a strong team. It will be interesting how the other teams fair in the transfer market. From a British perspective how will Sky respond given their frailties have been exposed and Froome will have to rebuild and bounce back from the difficulties of this season.


----------



## gds58 (13 Aug 2014)

I read a rumour only today that mentioned a possible move for Froome to Saxo Tinkoff as well!! Could end up with another team Sky scenario with two Grand Tour GC contenders in the same team though, so not sure how much truth is in the rumour.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2014)

gds58 said:


> I read a rumour only today that mentioned a possible move for Froome to Saxo Tinkoff as well!! Could end up with another team Sky scenario with two Grand Tour GC contenders in the same team though, so not sure how much truth is in the rumour.



Most likely it Olaff Saxeg-Tinko getting píssed again on twitter


----------



## TissoT (14 Aug 2014)

gds58 said:


> I read a rumour only today that mentioned a possible move for Froome to Saxo Tinkoff as well!! Could end up with another team Sky scenario with two Grand Tour GC contenders in the same team though, so not sure how much truth is in the rumour.


I dont think sky have finished with Froome yet ... think its just twitter Talk


----------



## neilb1906 (14 Aug 2014)

tigger said:


> Interesting about Sagan, I heard the rumours but didn't think it would happen. Tinkov's got serious money. A strong presence in the classics and a genuine prospect for a green and yellow at the tour, *the first since Zabel and Ullrich.* That's a strong team. It will be interesting how the other teams fair in the transfer market. From a British perspective how will Sky respond given their frailties have been exposed and Froome will have to rebuild and bounce back from the difficulties of this season.


Ironic that the DS for Tinkov Saxo is the third cheat from the old T Mobile team, Mr Riis.


----------



## montage (20 Aug 2014)

I wasn't sure where to leave this, but as it kind of related to the EBH move I guess here is appropriate. 

Although this man has some good point re revenue etc, and the sport is thankful for his money, I do wish he would sod off to a different pastime.


----------



## The Couch (20 Aug 2014)

montage said:


> I wasn't sure where to leave this, but as it kind of related to the EBH move I guess here is appropriate.
> 
> Although this man has some good point re revenue etc, and the sport is thankful for his money, I do wish he would sod off to a different pastime.


Did he just say/write that? 
(surely this will create a Donald Sterling-like outburst on this comment)


----------



## smutchin (20 Aug 2014)

Hmmmm. Is that a genuine twitter account? It's not verified, so you have to wonder.


----------



## montage (20 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Hmmmm. Is that a genuine twitter account? It's not verified, so you have to wonder.



It is definitely his, confirmed by his other tweets etc.

If a rider made that comment, I am sure there would be some strong disciplinary action - I hope Oleg receives some kind of reprimanding. As far as I am aware, he hasn't even apologised for it

His response: "Scandic/Nordic people indeed are ULTRA liberal. US invent the joke and forget it soon, when you take it serious and blowing up. Relax"


Further investigation into his twitter also refers to a Norwegian rider as a "piece of shoot" for not signing with him ..... though this one has to be taken with a pinch of salt regarding the EBH signing. It could mean EBH signed and now Oleg thinks they are best of mates and this is just banter.


----------



## montage (20 Aug 2014)

Cannondale and Garmin merging - we knew this was coming, but it's a big shame nonetheless.

It will be interesting to see how it works, but with Garmin retaining the WT license, it's hard to see much being left of cannondale at all


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2014)

Basso will struggle to get a contract surely


----------



## jifdave (21 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Basso will struggle to get a contract surely


hes already signed for tinkoff hasnt he?

in fact he has http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/08/news/tinkoff-saxo-confirms-ivan-basso-join-team_341615


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2014)

jifdave said:


> hes already signed for tinkoff hasnt he?
> 
> in fact he has http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/08/news/tinkoff-saxo-confirms-ivan-basso-join-team_341615


Bloody nora I missed that!
He must be the most expensive bidon carrier in gainful employ


----------



## smutchin (21 Aug 2014)

I've been wondering for a couple of days why no one had mentioned that one yet. (Er, I was too gobsmacked to mention it myself.)


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> I've been wondering for a couple of days why no one had mentioned that one yet. (Er, I was too gobsmacked to mention it myself.)


He must have some dirt on Oleg


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2014)

... I was going to say, 'or Bjarne' but everyone has the dirt on him


----------



## The Couch (27 Aug 2014)

Bit of a surprise announcement: EBH going next season to MTN-Qhubeka

He will clearly become their leader (or worst case scenario co-leader with Ciolek if he could ever find his MSR form back), but the question of course arises if they will be invited to a lot of the bigger (1-day classic) races.
Still... great news for the African team who gets their biggest name so far
and hopefully the leadership role will inspire Hagen to find back the bit form/killer instinct he seems to have been losing a bit of late


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Aug 2014)

The Couch said:


> Bit of a surprise announcement: EBH going next season to MTN-Qhubeka



I think it suits both team and rider - he hasn't accumulated enought points to make him valuable to a Pro Tour team, but at the same time he gets to ride in most of the races he wanted to ride in anyway, and probably as leader, which would not have at all certain in any Pro Tour team. I'm just a bit depressed that MTN-Q keeps signing more and more non-African riders and is in danger of becoming more like any other team.


----------



## lyn1 (27 Aug 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think it suits both team and rider - he hasn't accumulated enought points to make him valuable to a Pro Tour team, but at the same time he gets to ride in most of the races he wanted to ride in anyway, and probably as leader, which would not have at all certain in any Pro Tour team.* I'm just a bit depressed that MTN-Q keeps signing more and more non-African riders and is in danger of becoming more like any other team*.



According to Smith there will be 12 Africans, so about 8 non- Africans. An alternative would be to go for 18- 20 Africans along the RusVelo or Polsat model ....purely nationalistic, ride round at the back much of the time and few wild cards.
Rome wasn't built in a day. There are good African riders in the team but some lack experience. What will they gain if they cannot get in big races and do not have quality and more experienced riders to learn from? In time they can move to a predominantly African squad, but it may initially take a few more years of compromise.


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2014)

Theo Bos maybe following EBH to MTNQ.


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2014)

Poels going to Sky seems to only require the official announdement anylonger.

Strange thing is, he quoted earlier he wanted to look for other teams (then OPQS) "to be provided with more chances to chase his own success". 
I am assuming he didn't talk much with Uran this year?  
(Or even with some of the Team Sky guys)

Of course, the earlier made statement could just have less of a significance once he saw the money, training opportunities,... Sky (could) provide


----------



## User169 (2 Sep 2014)

Laura Trott to Matrix Vulpine.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2014)

Adam Blythe to OGE apparently. Great move for him and reward for his London ride win.


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2014)

OGE doing what Sky should be doing.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> OGE doing what Sky should be doing.


Hoovering up all the young British talent? Agreed.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> OGE doing what Sky should be doing.


I'm not sure.

On the one hand l Like to see a Sky team with young Brits but I also like to see them make it, out in the real world.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2014)

I suppose it depends on whether you see Sky and nurturing young talent or stifling it and sublimating it in the chase for the GC


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2014)

I just read this elsewhere about MTN-Qhubeka, and thought bit worth appropriating!

_With Farrar, Goss, Bos, Ciolek and EBH all on the same team, it's going to be very tough for other teams to finish between 5th and 10th in any sprint_


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Sep 2014)

lyn1 said:


> According to Smith there will be 12 Africans, so about 8 non- Africans. An alternative would be to go for 18- 20 Africans along the RusVelo or Polsat model ....purely nationalistic, ride round at the back much of the time and few wild cards.
> Rome wasn't built in a day. There are good African riders in the team but some lack experience. What will they gain if they cannot get in big races and do not have quality and more experienced riders to learn from? In time they can move to a predominantly African squad, but it may initially take a few more years of compromise.



I don't entirely disagree, although can we stop talking about Africa as if it was a 'nation' - it's a whole continent with talented riders from many nations.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Sep 2014)

Viviani to join Sky?


----------



## SWSteve (12 Sep 2014)

User said:


> speculations that Cadel Evans to announce retirement before the worlds...



Thank god for that


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

Lars Petter Nordhaug, Konig rumoured to be going to Sky.
Adam Blythe confirmed at Orica "to bolster their sprint lead out"...
...leading out who?


----------



## SWSteve (15 Sep 2014)

Matej Mahoric (sp?) to stay with Cannondale (the new canondale?!?!?) in 2015

You may have seen him descend like a mad-man and win a striped jumper in 2013


----------



## 400bhp (15 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Konig rumoured to be going to Sky.



Noooo

Bang goers another promising career.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2014)

Tiago Machado moves from NetApp and signs for Katusha on 2 year deal


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2014)

Nice to see Ale Dowsett has extended with Movistar


----------



## HF2300 (23 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Nice to see *Ale* Dowsett has extended with Movistar



Think everyone's getting too hung up with under the influence punditry...


----------



## BSRU (30 Sep 2014)

Sky announces the signing of Andrew Fenn, Leopold Konig, Lars Petter Nordhaug, Wout Poels and Nicolas Roche for 2015


----------



## The Couch (30 Sep 2014)

BSRU said:


> Sky announces the signing of Andrew Fenn, Leopold Konig, Lars Petter Nordhaug, Wout Poels and Nicolas Roche for 2015





The Couch said:


> Poels going to Sky seems to only require the official announcement any longer.
> Strange thing is, he quoted earlier he wanted to look for other teams (then OPQS) "to be provided with more chances to chase his own success".
> ...


Since Poels is only about the 3rd in the "pecking order" of the new Sky people (even forgetting about the current potential Sky already has), now I definitely can't see him being allowed to chase his own success (more) with Sky



Marmion said:


> Tiago Machado moves from NetApp and signs for Katusha on 2 year deal


That gives them a 2nd Spilak


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2014)

The Couch said:


> Since Poels is only about the 3rd in the "pecking order" of the new Sky people (even forgetting about the current potential Sky already has), now I definitely can't see him being allowed to chase his own success (more) with Sky


They look like cannon fodder for Froome apart from Fenn which looks like a mercy signing


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2014)

Konig surprises me. He surely can't be cannon fodder.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Konig surprises me. He surely can't be cannon fodder.


Maybe not. Giro? Vuelta?
Who else have Sky got for GC in GTs?
Henao?


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2014)

Lars P-N maybe for the classics I suppose


----------



## Roscoe (30 Sep 2014)

Solid signings by Sky for the Classics and the GT's.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2014)

Yes hope Roche will get a chance at Sky though


----------



## The Couch (30 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Maybe not. Giro? Vuelta?
> Who else have Sky got for GC in GTs?
> Henao?


Henao has indeed looked the past years like a potential GT podium candidate. 
Roche has had a great Vuelta '13 result (and actually better overall placing than Konig).
Porte was supposed to be the Giro leader this year (although indeed we don't know if he can really be consistent for 3 weeks)
Kennaugh could be in the discussion as well
(And Poels has shown an ability to perform in GTs as well)

But let's face it, all of the above are top 10 (podium candidates at best) GT riders.
None of them (except perhaps the enigma - a healthy - Porte) are currently looking like GT winners.


----------



## The Couch (30 Sep 2014)

Not a tranfer... but it's contract-related:
Bardet extends with Ag2r
Smart move from both sides:
- Peraud doesn't have many years ahead of him, so he is going to be their sole leader very quickly 
- Betancur is for the moment too dangerous (i.e. inconsistent) to completely depend on and what better GT-leader to have as a French team then a Frenchmen


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Konig surprises me. He surely can't be cannon fodder.





Stonechat said:


> Yes hope Roche will get a chance at Sky though



To be perfectly honest, I'm not convinced either is really a GC contender in their own right. Roche Jr has never really lived up to his early promise/dad's reputation and I'd be surprised if he ever amounts to much more than he has achieved so far (not that his achievements are unimpressive, but more was expected of him). Maybe Konig has more potential to be tapped but I'm yet to be persuaded.

One thing Roche, Konig and Poels could all bring to the team that was notably missing from the Sky arsenal this year is stage wins.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2014)

Hot off the press - Horner may be leaving Lampre for Sky
You heard it here first....


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Hot off the press - Horner may be leaving Lampre for Sky
> You heard it here first....


Surely not .....


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Surely not .....


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Hot off the press - Horner may be leaving Lampre for Sky
> You heard it here first....


and last!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Roche Jr has never really lived up to his early promise.



He'll fit right in.


----------



## thom (30 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> He'll fit right in.


To be fair, there's something of a fashion for seeing bounteous promise in every youthful rider who wins a few minor races.
There isn't room at the top for all of them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2014)

thom said:


> To be fair, there's something of a fashion for seeing bounteous promise in every youthful rider who wins a few minor races.
> There isn't room at the top for all of them.



Or indeed for experienced pros who went to seek further development, only to find there was no bounty to be had.


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> ...only to find there was no bounty to be had.



Not since Geert Leinders left the set-up anyway.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Oct 2014)

Are Sky doing anything to address Sean Yates' criticisms that none of their DS' s have the necessary competency to direct a GC win ? Or, it seems, a classics win.


----------



## The Couch (1 Oct 2014)

Something under-the-radar (and probably very likely nothing more that a footnote for many here) Topsport Vlaanderen had a bit of a sale:
4 of their riders are going to World Tour teams (Lotto, the-other-Lotto, Quickstep and Giant) and 2 other riders are going to Cofidis

Clearly a signal that they had developed some nice riders (which their UCI-status as no. 1 ranked team on the "Europe Tour" confirms).

Tom Van Asbroeck is currently looking like the biggest potential, but who knows how they will have developed 2-3 years down the line


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Are Sky doing anything to address Sean Yates' criticisms that none of their DS' s have the necessary competency to direct a GC win ? Or, it seems, a classics win.


Horner as a DS ?


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2014)

Cummings goings to MTN Qhubeka.
They're going to be a different team next year!


----------



## jowwy (1 Oct 2014)

Dario cataldo to astana just been announced by team sky


----------



## HF2300 (1 Oct 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Horner as a DS ?



Drug Squad?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Cummings goings to MTN Qhubeka.
> They're going to be a different team next year!



Yes they are. Despite what was said earlier, they have only signed a single African rider so far (Natnael Berhane from Europcar), and every one of their rather extensive list of signings has been white European. You can say what you like about experience leading talent but it's looking more and more like they are simply chasing immediate results like every other team. It wasn't supposed to be like that.


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yes they are. Despite what was said earlier, they have only signed a single African rider so far (Natnael Berhane from Europcar), and every one of their rather extensive list of signings has been white European. You can say what you like about experience leading talent but it's looking more and more like they are simply chasing immediate results like every other team. It wasn't supposed to be like that.


I've just done a quick tot up and at present the team is 16/7 African/Non-African.

It'll be interesting to do the same when the team is finalised for 2015


----------



## smutchin (1 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I've just done a quick tot up and at present the team is 16/7 African/Non-African.



With nine places in a GT team, that means they could have as many as TWO whole non-white African riders in their squad if they get a wildcard for the Giro again next year.


----------



## smutchin (1 Oct 2014)

OT but while we're on the subject of African cycling, something I meant to mention earlier but it slipped my mind...

I've been doing a bit of freelance work for a magazine called Forever Sports recently - contract published for the Sports Direct chain and sold in all their stores (http://foreversports.com). The current issue has a rather nice photo reportage feature about the Kenyan Riders team - there's not much to it, just some lovely pictures with captions, but it's a nice bit of exposure for them. It also includes a great pic of David Kinjah wearing one of Chris Froome's Sky jerseys.


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> With nine places in a GT team, that means they could have as many as TWO whole non-white African riders in their squad if they get a wildcard for the Giro again next year.


I'm sure that makes sense but I got lost!


----------



## The Couch (2 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm sure that makes sense but I got lost!


At your age that tends to happen, but don't worry... a bit further down the line you just won't remember that you don't get most of what is being said around you....just have some patience


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Oct 2014)

For Sky with those new signings, something like: Froome, Porte, Konig, Roche, Poels, Thomas, Stannard, Eisel, Kiryienka already looks to have a bit more punch to it. Either way it should mean complete non-performers like Lopez are out of the tour team.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Oct 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> For Sky with those new signings, something like: Froome, Porte, Konig, Roche, Poels, Thomas, Stannard, Eisel, Kiryienka already looks to have a bit more punch to it. Either way it should mean complete non-performers like Lopez are out of the tour team.


As long as they stay more injury free than this year


----------



## jowwy (2 Oct 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> For Sky with those new signings, something like: Froome, Porte, Konig, Roche, Poels, Thomas, Stannard, Eisel, Kiryienka already looks to have a bit more punch to it. Either way it should mean complete non-performers like Lopez are out of the tour team.


I would put kennaugh in there too, being the British cycling champion and all that


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Oct 2014)

jowwy said:


> I would put kennaugh in there too, being the British cycling champion and all that



Agreed, I just threw a first 9 together to be honest. Kennaugh seems to have something about him too, good bit of fight etc


----------



## MisterStan (2 Oct 2014)

jowwy said:


> I would put kennaugh in there too, being the British cycling champion and all that


Who would you drop for Kennaugh? It's a tough call!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2014)

Surely Wiggins should be in there as a World Champion


----------



## jowwy (2 Oct 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Who would you drop for Kennaugh? It's a tough call!


Bernie I think


----------



## MisterStan (2 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Surely Wiggins should be in there as a World Champion


Didn't he say he wouldn't be riding any more GT's?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Didn't he say he wouldn't be riding any more GT's?



He also said he would never grow a beard, and look what happened


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Oct 2014)

Cunego leaving Lampre to lead Nippo-Vini Fantini.

I'm predicting he'll get "better" next year...

edit - I forgot to mention, he's also going to University to study "sports science" so I'm imagining he'll be "really good", maybe even "Horner good"


----------



## The Couch (3 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Cunego leaving Lampre to lead Nippo-Vini Fantini.


Wait... these guys managed to continue their team?!?
Is there no organisation out there (UCI, UCE, or I don't know...) that can put some long-term/definitive suspension to this team?


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2014)

The Couch said:


> Wait... these guys managed to continue their team?!?
> Is there no organisation out there (UCI, UCE, or I don't know...) that can put some long-term/definitive suspension to this team?


I imagine that with sponsors being so scarce they think it's better to let them carry on. Unless you think it's a team led dope system?


----------



## The Couch (3 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I imagine that with sponsors being so scarce they think it's better to let them carry on. Unless you think it's a team led dope system?


Whether it's team led doping or a "laissez-faire" attitude combined with poor/questionable choices in attracting riders, this team has had too many strikes the last years and they clearly aren't getting any better at controlling their riders 
(be it prohibiting/preventing doping or stimulate more wisely doping... depending on your view of current cycling)


----------



## smutchin (3 Oct 2014)

The Couch said:


> Wait... these guys managed to continue their team?!?



It's not the same team. Nippo-Vini Fantini are a Japan-based outfit. The team formerly known as Vini Fantini are now Neri Sottoli.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> It's not the same team. Nippo-Vini Fantini are a Japan-based outfit. The team formerly known as Vini Fantini are now Neri Sottoli.



"The dopers previously known as..." should become a standard phrase for cycling commentary, as should "When <rider name> was doping he was much better..."


----------



## The Couch (3 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> It's not the same team. Nippo-Vini Fantini are a Japan-based outfit. The team formerly known as Vini Fantini are now Neri Sottoli.


Okay, I apologize to the team for the mistake (although they remain in the "dangerous zone" because of getting Cunego) 

By the way... just checked the nero sottoli website (which is still called "yellowfluoteam"), they still have Rabottini in their rider list.. then again they even have 2 riders in their rider list where they apparently haven't even been able to find/take a picture of 
...and this is a team that has been invited to the Giro all of the past years....


----------



## smutchin (3 Oct 2014)

The Couch said:


> they remain in the "dangerous zone" because of getting Cunego



Well, it's funny you should say that but I only discovered they were a different team because my initial reaction was much the same as yours - I had to google it immediately to find out WTF was going on there. 



> they still have Rabottini in their rider list..



Good grief. They need a new PR person.


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2014)

The Couch said:


> Okay, I apologize to the team for the mistake (although they remain in the "dangerous zone" because of getting Cunego)
> 
> By the way... just checked the nero sottoli website (which is still called "yellowfluoteam"), they still have Rabottini in their rider list.. then again they even have 2 riders in their rider list where they apparently haven't even been able to find/take a picture of
> ...and this is a team that has been invited to the Giro all of the past years....


FWIW, I don't think Cunego has been on the sauce since soon after the Giro win. Funnily enough about the time he became less good.
He even had the bare-faced nerve to complain that the peloton seemed to 2 paced, about the time that Basso sprinted up the mountain to win from dopehead Scarponi, a furlong ahead of the field.


----------



## RobNewcastle (4 Oct 2014)

Stating the obvious probably but think the problem for Sky this year and to an extent last year in the tour despite winning it was too many riders failing to perform/and or just not being up to it.

Porte has showed when he's bang on he can rip the peloton to pieces on a climb but he's shown he has one or two too many bad days. The likes of Lopez just simply don't do enough of anything and while Sitsou and Kyrienka are work horses they don't provide cover high up on the climbs. Look at someone like Movistar on the big climbs, they always have a number of riders sitting around their leader. Bringing the likes of Konig and Roche into the fold and maybe even Poels provides much better power/support and if Porte can regain some form next season even better. As someone mentioned already too, it forces other riders to up their game because there could potentially be three new starters in the tour team.


----------



## neilb1906 (5 Oct 2014)

Nicky ROCHE to Sky.......


----------



## MisterStan (5 Oct 2014)

BSRU said:


> Sky announces the signing of Andrew Fenn, Leopold Konig, Lars Petter Nordhaug, Wout Poels and Nicolas Roche for 2015





neilb1906 said:


> Nicky ROCHE to Sky.......


Old news my friend!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2014)

Lampre have seemingly approached Sammy Sanchez and offered him a contract - so, essentially, they replace one former doper that didn't do anything once they stopped doping, with another.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Lampre have seemingly approached Sammy Sanchez and offered him a contract - so, essentially, they replace one former doper that didn't do anything once they stopped doping, with another.


Has Sammy Sanchez ever been nailed or is the witchfinder general's nose twitching?


----------



## Crackle (9 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Has Sammy Sanchez ever been nailed or is the witchfinder general's nose twitching?


What do you think


----------



## HF2300 (9 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Has Sammy Sanchez ever been nailed or is the witchfinder general's nose twitching?



Does Sammy Sanchez weigh the same as a duck?


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2014)

Andy Schleck has announced his retirement. How will we know?


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Does Sammy Sanchez weigh the same as a duck?


I assumed our Scottish correspondent was mixing Sammie up with Luis Leon - he has previous!
Really though, has Sammy a whiff of fish about him? It wouldn't surprise me but it's news to me.


----------



## smutchin (9 Oct 2014)

Sammy was against banning Lance because he "never tested positive" so he's clearly a bit of a nobber at the very least.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I assumed our Scottish correspondent was mixing Sammie up with Luis Leon - he has previous!
> Really though, has Sammy a whiff of fish about him? It wouldn't surprise me but it's news to me.



No, not mixing my Sanchez's up. I'm seldom wrong either


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> No, not mixing my Sanchez's up. I'm seldom wrong either


So no evidence, even circumstantial then?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> So no evidence, even circumstantial then?


none at all, that's not evidence of him being clean tho


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> none at all, that's not evidence of him being clean tho


True, and it wouldn't surprise me, but that's slightly different from saying he is definitely a doper.
FWIW, I still think you mixed up Sammy with Luis Leon


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> True, and it wouldn't surprise me, but that's slightly different from saying he is definitely a doper.
> FWIW, I still think you mixed up Sammy with Luis Leon



Sammy downhill, LL uphill.


----------



## Crackle (11 Oct 2014)

Not a rider transfer but Yates and Julich have gone to Tinkoff-Saxo. Two more of the old guard.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/news-shorts-yates-and-julich-to-join-tinkoff-saxo


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2014)

OT but I just read _'Gallopin and Stybar marry' _here

Will they ride tandem?


----------



## HF2300 (19 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> OT but I just read _'Gallopin and Stybar marry' _here
> 
> Will they ride tandem?



I hope they're very happy together.


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place, but Lotto-Jumbo (ex-Belkin) unveiled their new kit last night. Jumbo is a supermarket chain, btw. The team is a bit unusual in that it is a cycling/speed-skating team: the blokes in the skinsuits are the skaters. The guy on the right, Sven Kramer, is a three-time olympic gold medallist and was a pretty handy cyclist as a kid.


----------



## The Couch (24 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but Lotto-Jumbo (ex-Belkin) unveiled their new kit last night. Jumbo is a supermarket chain, btw. The team is a bit unusual in that it is a cycling/speed-skating team: the blokes in the skinsuits are the skaters. The guy on the right, Sven Kramer, is a three-time olympic gold medallist and was a pretty handy cyclist as a kid.
> View attachment 59821


A bit weird that they don't have Vanmarcke on the picture... i guess 1-day races aren't important anymore? 
Even weirder is that Kramer is standing on the side and not in the middle of the picture


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but Lotto-Jumbo (ex-Belkin) unveiled their new kit last night. Jumbo is a supermarket chain, btw. The team is a bit unusual in that it is a cycling/speed-skating team: the blokes in the skinsuits are the skaters. The guy on the right, Sven Kramer, is a three-time olympic gold medallist and was a pretty handy cyclist as a kid.
> View attachment 59821


Pretty nasty kit design and I dislike confusing yellow in the peloton in the TdF particularly.


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Pretty nasty kit design and I dislike confusing yellow in the peloton in the TdF particularly.


 
They did say that they would wear differently coloured jerseys in the TDF.


----------



## The Couch (24 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Pretty nasty kit design and I dislike confusing yellow in the peloton in the TdF particularly.


Maybe I'll start calling them "Jumbo Bananas" instead of my current designated name "the other Lotto"... has a nicer ring to it and is less confusing

I agree on the perhaps confusing colour in the Tour... at least Tinkoff has a good chance they'll actually take the yellow jersey
Then again... do you really expect a lot of Jumbo Bananas still around when the peloton hit the final climb (to cause confusion with the yellow jersey)?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Oct 2014)

SKY sign Viviani


----------



## thom (24 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> SKY sign Viviani


again ?!


----------



## SWSteve (24 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> SKY sign Viviani




Didn't this already happen?


----------



## HF2300 (25 Oct 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Didn't this already happen?



They just wanted to make sure, in case he heard their TdF plans were falling apart and did a runner.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Oct 2014)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in the doping git thread or here, but since it is a transfer of a doping git I opted to stick it here. 

According to La Gazzetta, Alessandro Petacchi and Francesco Gavazzi will ride for Neri Sottoli next year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2014)

Oscar Gatto off to Androni-whateverdrugswilldo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2014)

Confirmation that Horner is not returning to Lampre next year and might be heading home to the EP of O US of A


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Confirmation that Horner is not returning to Lampre next year and might be heading home to the EP of O US of A


United Healthcare at his age, I'd suggest


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> United Healthcare at his age, I'd suggest



Or Jelly Belly 

Actually, it might be Jelly Belly as Champion Systems who sponsor them *allegedly* paid some (if not all) of Horner's salary at Lampre


----------



## thom (4 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> United Healthcare at his age, I'd suggest


Sounds like it could be a home for the elderly...


----------



## SWSteve (4 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but Lotto-Jumbo (ex-Belkin) unveiled their new kit last night. Jumbo is a supermarket chain, btw. The team is a bit unusual in that it is a cycling/speed-skating team: the blokes in the skinsuits are the skaters. The guy on the right, Sven Kramer, is a three-time olympic gold medallist and was a pretty handy cyclist as a kid.
> View attachment 59821




I believe they've been told to amend their kit...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I believe they've been told to amend their kit...



From the article:
"Teams traditionally avoid using yellow so that race judges, television viewers and road-side fans can identify the race leader during races."

I'm so glad they didn't try to claim it was for the benefit of commentators.


----------



## User169 (5 Nov 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I believe they've been told to amend their kit...


 
Lotto-Jumbo saying today it's been approved by the UCI.


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Confirmation that Horner is not returning to Lampre next year and might be heading home to the EP of O US of A


Chris Horner in new contract proposal shock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hont (11 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Chris Horner in new contract proposal shock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A Chris Horner I can feel sorry for.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2014)

FDJ have transferred good taste for this abomination:


----------



## MisterStan (21 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> FDJ have transferred good taste for this abomination:


I rather like that - at least it's not black. 

Or yellow. 

Or brown shorts.


----------



## smutchin (21 Nov 2014)

He looks rather "happy" to be wearing it.


----------



## thom (23 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> He looks rather "happy" to be wearing it.


White shorts always make it clear how things are bearing.
We don't need pro-cycling to be quite this transparent.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Nov 2014)

Shorts should be black. I liked the dark blue FDJ jersey this past season better.


----------



## oldroadman (24 Nov 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I believe they've been told to amend their kit...


Once used to have yellow kit, which was only changed for TdF to pink. No-one minded. I'm sure the better commentators will sort it out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Nov 2014)

Transfer news has all but dried up, so another kit "transfer" for 2015.

Ladies and Gentlemen - it's MTN Qhubeka, or it might be Juve or Newcastle; or an American football ref (or probably lots of other stuff). Or harking back to Carpano kit...


----------



## MisterStan (28 Nov 2014)

Urgh, more black.


----------



## Hont (28 Nov 2014)

Newcastle/Notts County/Juventus etc supporters can now support MTN Qhubeka without having to purchase an extra jersey/shirt...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/mtn-qhubeka-release-2015-kit


----------



## rich p (28 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Transfer news has all but dried up, so another kit "transfer" for 2015.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen - it's MTN Qhubeka, or it might be Juve or Newcastle; or an American football ref (or probably lots of other stuff). Or harking back to Carpano kit...





Hont said:


> Newcastle/Notts County/Juventus etc supporters can now support MTN Qhubeka without having to purchase an extra jersey/shirt...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/mtn-qhubeka-release-2015-kit



Ahem!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Nov 2014)

If I'd signed for MTN Qhubeka next year I'd now be desparately ringing my agent in the hope of a back out clause. The worst team kit since Castorama's dungarees.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2014)

Preview of Tinkoff Saxo's new kit here


----------



## smutchin (29 Nov 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The worst team kit since Castorama's dungarees.



Nah, it's not nearly as bad as the Footon-Servetto kit from a few years ago.


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

I quite admire the MTN kit for bucking the trend towards anonymity these days


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Nov 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Preview of Tinkoff Saxo's new kit here



Maybe it's so dark due to the fall in Oleg's share price
http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/11/29/russia-tcs-delisting-idUKL6N0TJ02M20141129


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Dec 2014)

Horner has found a team, Airgas-Safeway, and he's "very excited" about it; I am sure he can teach the younger riders a lot...
http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/12/news/chris-horner-signs-airgas-safeway_354731


Twat


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Dec 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Preview of Tinkoff Saxo's new kit here



If only it had been, here's the camo version:


----------



## SWSteve (1 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> If only it had been, here's the camo version:



Apparently this is their new 'training' kit, in a similar fashion to Sky's blue kit


----------



## AndyRM (2 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Transfer news has all but dried up, so another kit "transfer" for 2015.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen - it's MTN Qhubeka, or it might be Juve or Newcastle; or an American football ref (or probably lots of other stuff). Or harking back to Carpano kit...



It's more St. Mirren than Juve or Arsenal. Are you sure you're a fitba fan?!


----------



## fimm (2 Dec 2014)

Arsenal? How did Newcastle become Arsenal??


----------



## AndyRM (2 Dec 2014)

fimm said:


> Arsenal? How did Newcastle become Arsenal??



Probably because I was having a conversation about Thierry Henry as I was typing. I'll leave it un-edited as proof that even the best of us can cock it up quite spectacularly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Dec 2014)

AndyRM said:


> It's more St. Mirren than Juve or Arsenal. Are you sure you're a fitba fan?!





AndyRM said:


> Probably because I was having a conversation about Thierry Henry as I was typing. I'll leave it un-edited as proof that even the best of us can cock it up quite spectacularly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Dec 2014)

One of the benefits of being national champion:


----------



## The Couch (7 Jan 2015)

And yet another team (Giant - Alpecin) goes for black:


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jan 2015)

The Liv bike with the green is much nicer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2015)

All this black is just gonnae result in Liggett and his chums not being able to identify riders...oh, wait a minute...


----------



## jifdave (8 Jan 2015)

i'm glad garmin cannondale decided to buck the trend......


----------



## User169 (14 Jan 2015)

Nick Nuyens retires - couldn't get a contract for 2015.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Urgh, more black.



But black is so slimming.

AG2R to go for black kit to show commitment to Betancur?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jan 2015)

Brammeier signs for MTN:

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/matt-brammeier-signs-mtn-qhubeka-152644


----------

